# Anyone on GoodReads -- combined thread



## Guest

I just joined and it seems really cool! Looking forward to exploring it more. Here's my invite link if you'd like to be my friend. 

http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5NjgxMzg6MzY0


----------



## Author Eyes

Yes, I'm a member. I love it too! You can find out about books you never knew existed.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2977311.Shelley_Stout

Shelley Stout
author of RADIUM HALOS


----------



## TC Beacham

Just approved your friend request at Goodreads. 

I'm new there and have enjoyed the discussions so much that I've only taken the time to list a few books. Don't know if I'll ever actually try to catalog everything.

Here's my Goodreads page: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3273638.T_C_Beacham


----------



## RavenRozier

I'm there, and I love it. The literary quiz is super addicting, though too many questions about "Twilight."

There's an ongoing books giveaway (my book, "Last Door" is up for grabs there), and I've won two, myself.

Friend me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3045643.K_Raven_Rozier


----------



## Jane917

Before I jump in, can someone explain how Goodreads works?


----------



## Malweth

I'm on it!
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/700566

Goodreads is a place you can categorize your books (your library, your wish list, etc). The best part is the to-read/reading/read lists... a book can only be in one of those categories (or none of them), but it's a great way to remind yourself what's in your queue.

People rate books and review them, so you can see what your friends are reading and what they thought of the books they've read.


----------



## Batgirl

I'm on there. Go ahead and friend request me if you'd like.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3093953


----------



## ElaineOK

Goodreads is Facebook for books.  There are much better online book organizer sites, but this one is tied to letting you see what your friends are reading and they think of different books.

It is a lot of fun.
Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## GregoryMose

Yes, Goodreads is fantastic. There are tons of groups and discussions for almost any taste, and it's a good place for recommendations and giveaways. For those of you who are also authors, though, be very meticulous about reading posting rules of groups before you start posting about your own books. I've seen some rough treatment over there for 'spammers' who post their books to groups where it's not welcome. I'm also on LibraryThing, but I find Goodreads to be more lively, although the LT interface is slightly more pretty. My author page there is http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3010905.Gregory_Mose - Please feel free to 'friend' me. 
Gregory


----------



## FairyGirl

Is this like Shelfari?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Similar.  They both have things in common.  I have a Shelfari account but don't use it much.  Don't use Goodreads too much either, but more than Shelfari.

Betsy


----------



## Dana Taylor

I'm recent to Goodreads. I was talking to Carla Capshaw this week, a Historical Inspirational author for Harlequin. She spoke very highly of the reader support she has gotten there. The contests worked very well for her to encourage new readers.

Dana Taylor
_Princess Robin_, a romantic romp


----------



## JennaAnderson

Yep I'm there and have found some fun people.

Here's my page - friend me - ha ha

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/984524.Jenna_Anderson


----------



## mistyd107

I'm on goodreads as well feel free to friend me if you like.  My page is www.goodreads.com/MistyD107


----------



## ladyvolz

I'm on Goodreads too and belong to a great group if anyone here is interested in Mystery Thrillers, please check out M/T Reading Friends. It's not a closed group and we welcome any and all posters.

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/16821.M_T_Reading_Friends

Every month I post upcoming M/T's there so one can keep up with what is being published.

My Goodreads page is http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2185509-gail-ladyvolz-bowman
I welcome all friends.


----------



## kindlevixen

i am! love goodreads 

Everyone who is on goodreads needs to submit a help ticket requesting they change the "update status" page number box to allow percentages. They said if enough people request it it will get moved up the to do list! 

my profile: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/1373937


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

I had never heard of goodreads, I like it very much so far! Here is my profile, feel free to "friend" me 
http://www.goodreads.com/luckykelleyk


----------



## JennaAnderson

Thanks for the friend request Kelly! I really like Goodreads. I have five sister and two nieces that read like crazy!! I can't keep up with all their suggestions. I can keep track of what they are reading and liked via Goodreads.

Here's my page in case anyone else wants to friend me. http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/984524.Jenna_Anderson


----------



## Malweth

kindlevixen said:


> Everyone who is on goodreads needs to submit a help ticket requesting they change the "update status" page number box to allow percentages. They said if enough people request it it will get moved up the to do list!


Yes! I currently put the percentage in and write "(% not page)" in the status box...

The link to report bugs:
http://www.goodreads.com/about/contact_us


----------



## TC Beacham

I've really been enjoying Goodreads lately - just read The Secret Life of CeeCee Wilkes to discuss with the group Chicks on Lit.

When I get a minute, I'm going to friend y'all!


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurarry! another way to waste time! 

Just created an ID and started looking around: http://www.goodreads.com/geoffreys


----------



## LindaW

I just joined - but how do I get the link for my page.


----------



## J.E.Johnson

Goodreads is great, but I haven't been updating it nearly as much as I should have  .
-Jenna


----------



## kindlevixen

Malweth said:


> Yes! I currently put the percentage in and write "(% not page)" in the status box...
> 
> The link to report bugs:
> http://www.goodreads.com/about/contact_us
> 
> yeah my solution has to been to leave the page number blank and just write the percentage along with my comment in the status box.


----------



## raven312

I just joined when I saw this thread.  Looks like an interesting site.


----------



## LindaW

I sent friend requests to all. I'm at goodreads.com/wilkinlr


----------



## Adele

I recently joined (looks like fun) am looking for friends -

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3305042.Adele_Clagett


----------



## Malweth

an update...
I got an e-mail on the "Percentage instead of Page #" `bug:`



> That's a great suggestion - thanks! We actually already have something like that on our "to do" list, but every time someone makes a suggestion, it makes it more likely that we'll get to it sooner. So thanks for writing in!
> 
> Best,
> Tessa


----------



## kindlevixen

yep that is their response to all of us who request it, same email I got  So I have been encouraging people to continue requesting it!


----------



## egh34

kindlevixen said:


> yep that is their response to all of us who request it, same email I got  So I have been encouraging people to continue requesting it!


Yup, same thing happened to me, made the request, got the response


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm there: 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2522203.R_J_Keller


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

There is also several Kindle groups as well as a Kindleboard group to find other KBers that haven't posted here. I think you can search groups for Kindle and find most of them!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm at goodreads.com/luvmy4brats


----------



## joanne29

I love goodreads and made friend requests for all of you. It is so fun, and easy to use.

http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDQzOTAyNzQ6MzY0

here is ny link I think?


----------



## emmiline

I love goodreads. I just started using, a friend told me about it. I am obsessed.  I lke how you can become frineds with people if you want to so you can see what they are reading. It helps me get ideas about what to read! Friend me if you would like!
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3174109-emmy

~Emmy


----------



## HeadshotHeather

I joined a long time ago, but just recently became more involved. I only have a few friends, so the more the merrier. 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2697506


----------



## geoffthomas

I just want to repeat that we have a KindleBoards group already formed over there.
And yes I realize that most of you have now found it because you have joined.

For the rest of you, go to groups and look for the KindleBoards one.
not as much fun as here but interesting.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Leslie

I just joined the Kindleboards group at Goodreads. Somehow I missed that it existed. LOL.

L


----------



## Chriz

I am also on Goodreads 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2266296


----------



## eldereno

I only recently joined Goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/eldereno


----------



## Aravis60

I just joined as well, but don't know how to make the link that I see in the other posts. I'm Monica971 over there.


----------



## KathyBell

I joined a while ago but never added any information to my profile until now. I need to go through and add more books to my library, though.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2974246.Kathy_Bell


----------



## Stellamaz

Another Goodreads user here!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/1705056

I'll go through this thread and send friend requests ... but, if I miss you, or if you get there before I do, please send me one as well!

I'll also look for the Kindleboards group over there ... I wasn't aware it existed until now.


----------



## JCBeam

I joined back when I first got my K2 early 2009, but have not been on it until recently. I've been busily trying to update with books I've read and want to read; what a task! The cross referencing by "compare books" greatly helps with that task.

Anyway, my user info: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2075558-juanita

Juanita


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

NYCKindleFan said:


> I just joined and it seems really cool! Looking forward to exploring it more. Here's my invite link if you'd like to be my friend.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5NjgxMzg6MzY0


Yes, I'm on goodreads and have been for well over a year. I post book reviews there too. It's a terrific place with plenty of groups to join. If anyone's interested in friending me, my home page is at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1391841.Debra_Purdy_Kong

And I'll reciprocate.

Debra


----------



## akagriff

I'm a member but I've decided not to use it.  I've been getting a lot of trojan viruses when I'm on the website. Anyone else?


----------



## Geoffrey

KathyBell said:


> I joined a while ago but never added any information to my profile until now. I need to go through and add more books to my library, though.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2974246.Kathy_Bell


I have 433 books in my library so far and I feel like I haven't done enough yet .... it's a bit addicting once I start looking through the overall library


----------



## egh34

akagriff said:


> I'm a member but I've decided not to use it. I've been getting a lot of trojan viruses when I'm on the website. Anyone else?


Funny you should mention that...I wasn't sure where it was coming from, since I usually have several sights up at once. But there is one really really sneaky one that has been coming up that is made to look like Windows is checking your system. Yikes, I manage to kill it every time and then do my virus scans to kill any residuals.


----------



## Adele

akagriff said:


> I'm a member but I've decided not to use it. I've been getting a lot of trojan viruses when I'm on the website. Anyone else?


I just had a problem with that this morning - but I'm not sure it is a real virus or just a fake notice - I am running a full scan right now to check. I was on GoodReads when I got the notice - not a good sign.


----------



## SinCityReader

I just joined

http://www.goodreads.com/sincityreader


----------



## arshield

I am a fan of goodreads. I have been a members for about 18 months. Really like having a running record in one place of what I am reading.

My account is http://www.goodreads.com/adamrshields


----------



## egh34

Adele said:


> I just had a problem with that this morning - but I'm not sure it is a real virus or just a fake notice - I am running a full scan right now to check. I was on GoodReads when I got the notice - not a good sign.


I wrote to Goodreads and explained my problem. This is there response, and if anyone else can help too, I think they would be grateful!
Hi Liz,

Thanks for alerting us. Our team is currently working on your
problem. If you could send us a screenshot
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screenshot), that would greatly help us
debug the problem.


----------



## akagriff

I had that one day.  I also had a trojan virus alert pop up from my virus software on another day.


----------



## Adele

egh34 said:


> I wrote to Goodreads and explained my problem. This is there response, and if anyone else can help too, I think they would be grateful!
> Hi Liz,
> 
> Thanks for alerting us. Our team is currently working on your
> problem. If you could send us a screenshot
> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screenshot), that would greatly help us
> debug the problem.


I was going to send them a notice, but had trouble finding their email - do you have the email or link to report the problem. If/when it happens again I'll get a screenshot. I did a full scan after it happened to me and it came back clean - but ain't good just the same.


----------



## parias1126

Thanks for this post! I didn't know about this site. I signed on and added a few of you as friends. Please add me if I haven't. I haven't done much yet and just added one book to my shelves. I'm on my iPhone so it's more difficult. I'll update more from the computer later. My address is goodreads.com/parias1126


----------



## egh34

Adele said:


> I was going to send them a notice, but had trouble finding their email - do you have the email or link to report the problem. If/when it happens again I'll get a screenshot. I did a full scan after it happened to me and it came back clean - but ain't good just the same.


Go to the bottom of the page to the about us section, click on that and it takes you to a page that has a contact us thingy to click on. Good luck!


----------



## tdmsu

I just started on this site... please feel free to add me:
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3265606


----------



## chiffchaff

I'm a member too (for the past couple years) and just joined the kindleboards group.  Haven't had any virus issues yet, thankfully.  Maybe because I use a MacBook?


----------



## MarthaT

I love goodreads


----------



## liannallama

yahoo--I've been enjoying Goodreads for awhile now. It's a lot of fun. I couldn't seem to find the kindleboards group, though. I'm in the SF group!

Here's my profile page:
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/829690-lianna-vigil


----------



## danfan

ElaineOK said:


> Goodreads is Facebook for books. There are much better online book organizer sites, but this one is tied to letting you see what your friends are reading and they think of different books.
> 
> It is a lot of fun.
> Elaine
> Norman, Oklahoma


I use the Facebook one itself: Visual Bookshelf application for facebook
http://books.livingsocial.com/

You can import your Amazon wish list to it, too! Plus you can have collections for Movies, TV, games, music etc. Goodreads looks fun but I don't think I can have another place to go.


----------



## Digital Tempest

egh34 said:


> I wrote to Goodreads and explained my problem. This is there response, and if anyone else can help too, I think they would be grateful!
> Hi Liz,
> 
> Thanks for alerting us. Our team is currently working on your
> problem. If you could send us a screenshot
> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screenshot), that would greatly help us
> debug the problem.


Thanks for posting that. I haven't had any problems with the trojan, but I've noticed that my Norton Anti-virus software has been deleting trojans like crazy, and I wasn't sure where they might've been coming from since I'm a stickler about doing virus checks. I'll have to observe and see if this is possibly where I'm getting them because I used Goodreads pretty frequently. I never have a problem with that on my work computer and the site, but I'm going to observe.

But yeah, I am on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/digitaltempest


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Huh -- I've never gotten any kind of pop-up on Goodreads -- Trojan or otherwise. Are you sure it's coming from there? I've been on that site many times, on several computers and in different browsers, and never had a problem.


----------



## egh34

The sites I usually have open are Kindleboards, Facebook and goodreads, and when I am on Kindleboards or facebook it doesn't occur, so it was Goodreads.


----------



## TC Beacham

akagriff said:


> I'm a member but I've decided not to use it. I've been getting a lot of trojan viruses when I'm on the website. Anyone else?


I've noticed that some members have cancelled their accounts - wonder if that's the reason.


----------



## JCBeam

Like ThaliaTheMuse, I've been on goodreads on my laptop at home, my desktop at home and my computer at work and never had any indication of any trojan viruses.  I have multiple tabs open concurrently and no problems at all.  Very odd.


----------



## TC Beacham

JCBeam said:


> Like ThaliaTheMuse, I've been on goodreads on my laptop at home, my desktop at home and my computer at work and never had any indication of any trojan viruses. I have multiple tabs open concurrently and no problems at all. Very odd.


It's happened to me three or four times - the thing that looks like it's checking your files for viruses; don't know what you call it.

Here's a better description of what happens: http://forums.onlinebookclub.org/viewtopic.php?p=32876


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Glad to see so many people here have befriended me on Goodreads. I didn't realize people have been having trouble with viruses. I use AVG which must be working because I haven't had this problem. It's a great place to post reviews and see what others are reading. If anyone wants to be my friend, you can find me at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1391841.Debra_Purdy_Kong

Debra


----------



## TC Beacham

I'm happy to say that I haven't encountered any of those virus pop-ups in the last three or four days - looks like the problem may have been solved.

If I've missed friending anyone, you can find me here: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3273638.T_C_Beacham


----------



## Adele

I haven't had a problem since that one time either 

I posted this in Not Quite Kindle, but probably would have been more appropriate here - 

I just received an email from Goodreads.com stating I won the book  "North by Northwestern: A Seafaring Family on Deadly Alaskan Waters" in their giveaway.  That is a fun site.  Wish they offered e-books though, it has been a while since I read a DTE.


----------



## G. Henkel

I am on Goodreads too and I enjoy it tremendously with its wide variety of topics and the very cultured conversations going on. Awesome place!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3328690.Guido_Henkel


----------



## Taborcarn

I just joined the KindleBoards group on Goodreads. Here's my friend link:

http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5MjE3Mjg6MzY0


----------



## Geemont

I've been on Goodreads for a few years.  I'm almost done with a complete listing of books read since 1991. Link Below.


----------



## Greg Smith

Hi NYCKindlefan:

I've only seen a little about it, but it looks cool. I found out about it when one of the reviewers for my book put it on there.

Here's the link: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7072990-final-price

Greg Smith 
Final Price ($1.99)


----------



## Guest

I'm there as well.
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/534107-*****-*****

I haven't gotten around to cataloging all of my books there. Primarily, I list our Bards and Sages titles and a few quirky things that strike my fancy. Eventually, I'll get all my books listed. I swear!

I also run a book group (which I announced elsewhere in this forum) and we've been hosting author Q & As and book discussions.

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/29552.Bards_and_Sages_Book_Club


----------



## Winter9

Winter... Add me


----------



## JohnCStipa

I'm there and love it. Easy to find discussions on topics that interest me. Lots of features & functionality. But best of all: the people are welcoming and open to sharing opinions, knowledge, etc.. Feel free to send me a note.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3241922.John_C_Stipa


----------



## kdawnbyrd

I just joined and my profile needs a lot of work. I'd love for all of you to befriend me.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3409056-k-dawn-byrd


----------



## pawsplus

I'm on goodreads! Love to be everyone's friend, LOL.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3332806-elizabeth


----------



## J.L. Penn

Although I use Shelfari more, I am also on GoodReads.

-Jenn


----------



## jonfmerz

I'm there as well: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2248078


----------



## HelenSmith

Yay! I'm there too : http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2833648.Helen_Smith

I just got back from a very good night out so it's going to take me a while to find and friend everyone - please friend me if you see this first.

Love
Helen xx


----------



## Tracey

I am there too and really like it. Haven't had a chance to have a really good look around but I have sent some friend requests to you.

Here is my page if you want to friend me:

http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/3513309


----------



## Nathan

anyone is welcome to stop by and comment on my super-cool, totally awesome pic

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3397585.Nathan_Henrion


----------



## melissa6705

I am on there also. Anyone feel free to find me. 

www.goodreads.com/melissa6705


----------



## karinlib

Yes, I am also on goodreads.  I love it for all the reviews and for keeping tract of the books I have read. I have been using it for two years.


----------



## ValeriGail

I'm on there too. Only just signed up last week after seeing it mentioned in the april reading game thread. So far I like it. Havent gotten to poke around too much, but I like reading the reviews on books I'm interested in.

Feel free to friend me  http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3516396
Valeri


----------



## Imogen Rose

I am!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3539142


----------



## sixnsolid

I'm there http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3096865 and could use some friends 

It may take me a while to add all my books, but I'm doing better since I downloaded their iPhone app


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm on Goodreads, and I like the site very much. My participation varies, depending on how much I have going on. I have yet to finish entering all my books, but I'm chipping away at it. In March I gave away 10 copies of SECRETS TO DIE FOR, which was fun. I love it when other readers contact me. In August, I'm giving away copies of THRILLED TO DEATH on Goodreads.
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/967226.L_J_Sellers
L.J.


----------



## melissa6705

I tried to add everyone but did you know there is a daily limit on how many friends you can add....I was really surprised.


----------



## Author Eyes

melissa6705 said:


> I tried to add everyone but did you know there is a daily limit on how many friends you can add....I was really surprised.


I guess they're trying to be sure you don't just friend every single person on there for spam purposes.

I'm on there too, so if you haven't reached your limit yet, add me as well! http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2977311.Shelley_Stout


----------



## jesscscott

I'm there as well (feel free to add me).
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2980674.Jess_C_Scott

Currently I spend more time on Facebook and twitter though (when I'm not drowning in university assignments!).


----------



## Nathan

I'm clicking "approve" on a bunch of peeps.  If any of you are serial killers or homicidal maniacs, then my actual name is Simon Wood and I live on the west coast


----------



## ValeriGail

Nathan said:


> I'm clicking "approve" on a bunch of peeps. If any of you are serial killers or homicidal maniacs, then my actual name is Simon Wood and I live on the west coast


Too Funny!!!


----------



## William Woodall

I've been a member for a while and I like the site pretty well.  It's a good place to find new material.


----------



## SimonWood

I love Good Reads. It's so easy to manage all the books I read.

You can find me here: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/215728.Simon_Wood


----------



## ktwac

I really like GoodReads! I am a visual person so it is much easier for me to browse through my to-be-read books on the site than on my Kindle. Having the iPhone app is great to add my impulse Kindle book purchases 
Feel free to friend me!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3206460


----------



## Vicki G.

I'm there too. Saw it mentioned here by someone and decided it is an excellent way to keep track of what I've read and when I read it. Also enjoy reading reviews, seeing what others are reading and yep, an excellent way to keep the TBR list growing at an alarming rate.

Feel free to friend me.

http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM2ODIxNTI6MzY1


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm on Goodreads. As an author, it's cool to see how many people put your novel on their shelves marked as "to read" but most of those stay that way. Since it would be bad form to ask them why they haven't bought it yet, I'm left wondering when they will buy a copy and then read it!  Anyway, here's mine: http://www.goodreads.com/cliffball


----------



## drenfrow

I just joined and have spent a considerable amount of time this weekend adding books. It's quite a job trying to show a good representation of what you've read in your life.  I'm going to try to keep up now with current reads and write short reviews (more for myself, really) to use it as a record. It is fun to see what other people have read. Isn't that the first thing you do in a friend's house--check out their books? 

Feel free to add me as a friend! http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3557079-donna


----------



## arshield

cliffball said:


> I'm on Goodreads. As an author, it's cool to see how many people put your novel on their shelves marked as "to read" but most of those stay that way. Since it would be bad form to ask them why they haven't bought it yet, I'm left wondering when they will buy a copy and then read it!  Anyway, here's mine: http://www.goodreads.com/cliffball


I usually don't put books on my too read list until I have bought them. I know not everyone does this, but I do. I usually have 50 to 100 purchased books on the list at any one time.


----------



## davidhburton

I'm on Goodreads here:

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2325806-astra?utm_source=email_widget


----------



## ScottLCollins

On there. Still trying to get all the books I've read uploaded. Every now and then I sit in front of my bookshelf and input books for 20 minutes. Good times.


----------



## Toni Leland

I'm there too. Great place!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/157738.Toni_Leland


----------



## David McAfee

I'm on Goodreads.  Just friended ya, too.


----------



## amanda_hocking

I just joined Goodreads a few days ago. It seems neat and fancy, but I'm not entirely sure I understand how to interact with people. It confuses me.

On forums, I always feel like I'm interjecting into somebody else's conversation in progress, like a rude stranger. So I read much more than I post.


----------



## Winter9

amanda_hocking said:


> I just joined Goodreads a few days ago. It seems neat and fancy, but I'm not entirely sure I understand how to interact with people. It confuses me.
> 
> On forums, I always feel like I'm interjecting into somebody else's conversation in progress, like a rude stranger. So I read much more than I post.


Who are you there?


----------



## drenfrow

amanda_hocking said:


> On forums, I always feel like I'm interjecting into somebody else's conversation in progress, like a rude stranger. So I read much more than I post.


I pretty new to posting too, so I know exactly what you mean. I think that's the nature of it though, people jumping in to comment, and sometimes you're commenting on something several posts back. But that's the purpose of "quoting", so people know what it is you're commenting on. I'm still trying to get comfortable jumping into conversations. I think the more you post, the easier it gets. I love kindleboards because everyone is literate! Very little "texting" language and you can tell people actual read their posts and check for errors before posting!


----------



## ScottLCollins

Forgot to post my info. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/57545.Scott_L_Collins


----------



## amanda_hocking

Winter9 said:


> Who are you there?


I think I'm Amanda Hocking there. I pretty much try to use my name whenever possible.


----------



## Shandril19

I'm on there.

www.goodreads.com/Shandril19

I'm going to go friend some of you so I can see more of what people are reading!  (I'm not a scary stalker, but if you are, don't friend me.   )


----------



## Basilius

I'm on Goodreads now. Not much entered. I brought over everything I had in Living Social - Books, and that's only the stuff I've read since I've joined Facebook. And that's not a whole lot.

http://www.goodreads.com/basilius

One of these days, when I'm bored at work, I'll go back and enter more books I've read/listened to.

[Edit: I added some stuff to the profile and fixed the url]


----------



## Addie

I'm on Goodreads as well! www.goodreads.com/JamieMR


----------



## CCrooks

I'm on Goodreads too: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1266952.Christina_Crooks


----------



## dnagirl

I love Goodreads, but I always forget to add my books there, so I end up adding in huge chunks. 

Feel free to friend me, just let me know you are from Kindleboards! http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2079615


----------



## 13500

I just signed up at goodreads last week. I only have one friend,  so here's my link, if you would like to friend me. Let me know you are from Kindleboards, too, please.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3504729.Karen_Wojcik_Berner

I agree with Amanda, I feel like I'm barging in, but I guess I'll get used to it and see what good conversations are out there. It is a great site.


----------



## William Meikle

I'm there too

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/22123.William_Meikle


----------



## Debra L Martin

I joined last week. Here's my link:

http://www.goodreads.com/debralmartin

Can someone tell me how to find the group of Kindleboard authors? I'm going to have to go through this thread and add a bunch of new friends. Right now I don't have any.

Deb


----------



## AlexJouJou

Me too!

www.goodreads.com/alexjoujou

I'm going to go do some friending as well. I have not updated everything on my shelves..but I'll eventually get there! LOL


----------



## Victorine

I joined Goodreads recently... but I think I need to read up on how it works. I can't figure out how to 'friend' someone!

Here's me... I think. http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4037505.Victorine_Lieske

Do I search for someone's name in that little search box at the top? Because I can find author pages but can't figure out how to friend them. I must be doing it wrong.

Vicki


----------



## Stormy

I am! Love it.

http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDQyMjAwNTY6Mzc0


----------



## 5711

I'm there too and really like what it offers. I need to find more time for it!  See ya over there:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3518909.Steve_Anderson

Steve


----------



## Brian Drake

Hi. I'm on Goodreads, too! Can't wait to see you all there.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3805080


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I've only just joined Goodreads - I'd never even heard of it till I read a post of Geoffrey's. I'm still looking around but it looks like a place I could spend some time. I haven't added any friends yet  but will go through this thread and add everyone. Mine's http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3804428-tracey-alley

Feel free to add me if you like so I don't look like such a loser with no friends 

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## Belita

I'm on Goodreads. I forget to update and tend to update in chunks, but I like it. Feel free to add me, but make sure to let me know you're from Kindleboards.


----------



## Guest

Love goodreads. It's definitely the place to be. I'm always finding great books and great people to talk to over there!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4063596.Jason_Letts


----------



## fancynancy

ladyvolz said:


> I'm on Goodreads too and belong to a great group if anyone here is interested in Mystery Thrillers, please check out M/T Reading Friends. It's not a closed group and we welcome any and all posters.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/16821.M_T_Reading_Friends
> 
> Every month I post upcoming M/T's there so one can keep up with what is being published.
> 
> My Goodreads page is http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2185509-gail-ladyvolz-bowman
> I welcome all friends.


Thanks, Ladyv, I just joined the group.


----------



## Crystalmes

I am on Goodreads too, and I have sent some friend requests but forgot to put that I am from Kindle board!! 

www.goodreads.com/crystalmes


----------



## JumpingShip

I signed up for Goodreads a few weeks ago but I'm still a bit lost there. I've had some updates from a few of the friends I have there, but I don't know quite what to do with them. Am I supposed to comment?


----------



## NogDog

MaryMcDonald said:


> I signed up for Goodreads a few weeks ago but I'm still a bit lost there. I've had some updates from a few of the friends I have there, but I don't know quite what to do with them. Am I supposed to comment?


You can just use it to keep track of what you've read, what you want to read, and/or what you own. You can get into the social networking type of stuff if you want, and there are various interest groups you can join with their own little forum-like discussions. (I'm in the SciFi/Fantasy group Geoffrey started, plus a Kindle users group.) I don't spend a whole lot of time there myself: I do most of by book-related socializing here. 

See sig, below, for link to me. If anyone here sends me a friend request, please indicate you're from KindleBoards and provide your user name here.


----------



## daringnovelist

I'm on goodreads, but I've just barely started. Not sure of all the protocols and all that.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4069290.Camille_LaGuire

I mainly went around and started rating some of my all time favorite books. Mostly older classic as of yet.


----------



## Vyrl

Love Goodreads! I'd be happy to see you if you drop in 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/291916.Robert_Fanney


----------



## john_a_karr

Goodreads is a cool place for interaction and perspective

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1624145.John_A_Karr


----------



## izzy

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2240921


----------



## MariaESchneider

Okay, I have been there for a while, started to get it set up and then wandered off...but I added a bunch of books today and I joined a reading group (or is that followed?) Feel free to friend me or invite me or whatever it is we do...

Maria

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3235992.Maria_E_Schneider

I think that is me...


----------



## SimonWood

I like Good Reads a lot.  I've sent people friend requests.


----------



## Tracy Falbe

I've been on Goodreads for a couple years. I think it's a fun site. I like being exposed to books I would have never known about it and also reading people's opinions.

The to-read list is also a nice way to keep track of books I'm interested in. Maybe I get to them or maybe I don't, but at least I have a list to refer to when I'm looking for something new to read. This is better than forgetting about all the cool stuff I notice.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1157194.Tracy_Falbe


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm signed up over there, but I really don't know how to get around yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I know I've posted already, but for those of you adding me (luvmy4brats) please let me know your user name here. I've recently got a ton of requests from people I don't recognize.


----------



## soesposito

I just started adding books there, still have alot to go, but would be happy to have friends 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3905278


----------



## lowspark

I just joined within the last couple of weeks. Seems like a cool site. Im lowspark there as well

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3925803


----------



## libbyfh

Waving her hand ... "Me too, me too!"

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/77146.Libby_Fischer_Hellmann


----------



## Ty Johnston

I'm over at Goodreads, too!


----------



## narcisse

I'm on Goodreads as well!

http://www.goodreads.com/narcisse

If you friend me, leave a message saying you're from Kindle Boards so I don't think you're some random, skin peeling creeper. 

I just started a group on there as well for a YA Sci-Fi/Fantasy Book Club. Stop by and join in if you like that sort of thing: 
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/35759.YA_Science_Fiction_Fantasy_Book_Club


----------



## TJ Perkins

One of my favorite fantasy authors is Maria Snyder.  She's also a friend of mine.  Her Study series is great!  Posion Study, Magic Study and Fire Study are still my favorite books of hers.  They capture you, draw you in and the characters are so intreguing.


----------



## dlanzarotta

I'm on GoodReads and I absolutely love it! That is the website helped me with my facebook addiction. lol

http://www.goodreads.com/danielelanzarotta


----------



## meglet

I've started using my GoodReads account again, hopefully with the addition of the iPhone app I can do a better job of keeping up.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3100472-meghan


----------



## Paegan

Been there a while:

[ http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2856287-susan


----------



## Joseph Rhea

My book has been on there for several months (I didn't put it there), so I finally decided to join this week (as author). [[email protected]]

Right now I am so many places (2 websites, Facebook, FB Fan page, Twitter, Library Thing, IAG, Authors Guild, Amazon Blog, Kindleboards, and now Goodreads--I may have to give up reading (and writing) just to stay current with them all!


----------



## lnealreilly

Joseph Rhea said:


> My book has been on there for several months (I didn't put it there), so I finally decided to join this week (as author). [[email protected]]
> 
> Right now I am so many places (2 websites, Facebook, FB Fan page, Twitter, Library Thing, IAG, Authors Guild, Amazon Blog, Kindleboards, and now Goodreads--I may have to give up reading (and writing) just to stay current with them all!


I know how you feel, Joseph. I've been on Goodreads for three years (my Goodreads author profile http://www.goodreads.com/leannnealreilly is here.) I can't quite figure out how to keep up all my Web sites while still reading and writing. The writing seems to have fallen by the wayside.

If anyone wants to friend me, please do. I know that this is a discussion board for kindle books, but I also have a Goodreads giveaway for a trade paperback version of my book, if anyone wants to enter. Don't forget to mark my book as "to-read" or your entry is invalid.


----------



## Darcia

I love Goodreads! I've met some great people there and added way too many books to my to-read list! And the swap program is addictive!
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2966990.Darcia_Helle


----------



## beckyj20

I love goodreads! I tried adding some of you, but I guess I reached my daily limit or something. Here is my link. Feel free to send me a friends request.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3010427


----------



## Jane917

I just signed up for Goodreads. I finally figured out how to add a book I am reading. Haven't figured out how to add friends, though. If anyone wants to "friend" me on Goodreads, here is my link:

http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/3735378?shelf=currently-reading

How do I post a link that has my name, not just a number?


----------



## Five String

Goodreads is quite good. You can get into some more specific discussions about what you're interested in reading. For example, I'm a history fan and the history book club has some nice juicy discussion topics. I feel more comfortable digging into the details of books there than on the boards run by the site named after a very large river in South America. Sometimes I feel like a nerd talking about certain topics there, and Goodreads is a little better for that.

I'm absolutely open to new friends: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4112175.Christopher_S_Tolley

I've friended (A word that could only have come into being as a result of the internet) a number of you.

Thanks for opening this thread.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I am fairly new to Goodreads. If you follow this link, it should friend us automatically .

http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDMzNTAxNjA6Mzc2

Sandy


----------



## pdallen

Goodreads is an excellent site. I'm afraid I don't update my info there often enough.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/108312.PD_Allen


----------



## Harry Shannon

I'm there but also have trouble keeping up with all these sites...

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/252353.Harry_Shannon


----------



## William L.K.

This a really good site!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, it is tough.
I haven't updated on Goodreads for quite a while now.
Good site, not enough time.

Just sayin....


----------



## RyanMWilliams

I joined awhile back but haven't had much of a chance to post books yet (except I added _my_ books, that I've written). I was thinking of posting more on my blog about what I've been reading so maybe I can use Goodreads to help.

My invite link is http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM0NDk4NjY6MzY4


----------



## Gabriela Popa

I joined a few days ago - please feel free to friend me!
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4097954


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

NYCKindleFan said:


> I just joined and it seems really cool! Looking forward to exploring it more. Here's my invite link if you'd like to be my friend.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5NjgxMzg6MzY0


Yes, I've been on Goodreads quite a while and will "friend" as many of you as I can.

Debra


----------



## Cliff Ball

Here's mine, I think I've been on Goodreads for 2 years.

http://www.goodreads.com/cliffball

I have a giveaway going on for one of my novels, and having not expected so many people to want a free copy is getting me to think about giving everyone else a coupon for half-off at Smashwords for it. Not sure if that's a good idea though...


----------



## amiblackwelder

YEP! I'm on goodreads and you can find daily updates on books I've reviewed cued to the goodreads site from my weblog and on goodreads directly.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2943699.ami_blackwelder

Come join me!


----------



## Author Eyes

I have my new book posted over there:

And new friends always welcome here: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2977311.Shelley_Stout


----------



## meglet

Whoa. There's a percent option now! Or I missed it. I'm not entirely sure WHAT I clicked on, but I missed the little box for page number, clicked something next to it, and now it shows "I'm _blank_ % done" instead! Hooray!! That's really nice for updating when reading on a Kindle!

Edit - Aha: if you click the word "page" it turns to %, click the % to change back to page.


----------



## IUHoosier

Yes, I love Goodreads! I hit it every day, along with KindleBoards and Facebook.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/1721731

There's a decent Kindle Group on Goodreads, too, if you haven't already found it - some of your faces look familiar....


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi, I forgot to add the link to my page when I posted the other day. If anyone wants to befriend me, I'll try to respond as soon as I can.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1391841.Debra_Purdy_Kong

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

I love Goodreads! It's so great to find out about different books that people are enjoying, esp. when you don't have the time to dig through everything that's out there!

Here's my friend link: http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDMwODMzOTM6MzU1

I'll probably update it a lot more once August is over. Surgery rotations and reading don't mix!


----------



## Author Eyes

Just found this article about Goodreads:

http://authorculture.blogspot.com/2010/03/goods-on-goodreads.html


----------



## Ross Cavins

I joined GoodReads a few years back but I've only just started using it a few weeks ago. I've been slowly adding my "library" there at at Library Thing. I'm finding it a great place to find unknown authors who write what I like to read.

Good Reads Page? I guess that's the link that will show my page.

-Ross


----------



## Autumn Jordon

I'm on Goodreads and love thier discussion groups.  I've found several new authors reading posts.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm brand-spanking new to goodreads (you can find me 
[URL=http://www.goodreads.com/julieannfelicity]http://www.goodreads.com/julieannfelicity [/url]). I have tried to add everyone, but I guess the site has a daily limit, so I'll have to come back and pick up where I left off.

I love the idea of seeing new books everyone is reading. I am always up for suggestions!


----------



## Guest

Ive been there a few weeks!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4163056.M_R_Mathias


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have a question for the other authors who are on Goodreads. Have any of you done the Q&A thing that is offered, and do you like it, if you're doing it?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

It's taken a little while to get used to it, but I think it's a fantastic site as well.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4124791.Valmore_Daniels


----------



## 16205

I'm on there, too!

Although I've only filled out a few of the thousands of books I've read. Must rectify that soon. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4075932.Danielle_Bourdon


----------



## rittsi

It's one of my favorite sites! 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/1423615


----------



## SarahBarnard

I'm on there as well.
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4106470.Sarah_Barnard


----------



## 16205

I've added some of you and will try to add more as GR allows.


----------



## Debra L Martin

I've finally started to figure out the site. It wasn't the most intuitive, but now that I'm in the author program, it's easier to get things all synced together.
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1226433.Debra_L_Martin


----------



## Travis haselton

http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDI5Mzk4MjQ6MzYz

I am there now still waiting to be listed as a author tho.


----------



## Victorine

Here I am on Goodreads!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4037505.Victorine_E_Lieske

And I just put a giveaway up, so it should be "live" in a day or two. You can win a free paperback copy of my book! Yay!

Vicki


----------



## Travis haselton

Victorine said:


> Here I am on Goodreads!
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4037505.Victorine_E_Lieske
> 
> And I just put a giveaway up, so it should be "live" in a day or two. You can win a free paperback copy of my book! Yay!
> 
> Vicki


Thats realy cool


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

cliffball said:


> I have a question for the other authors who are on Goodreads. Have any of you done the Q&A thing that is offered, and do you like it, if you're doing it?


I opened one but haven't had much time to invest in it, so it never really took off. It's like anything else, I guess - you get what you put in?


----------



## D.M. Trink

I'm on Goodreads-I'm still trying to figure it all out. It seems like a great place to enter for free book giveaways.


----------



## Author Eyes

I now have all three of my books listed.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2977311.Shelley_Stout


----------



## kcmay

I found Goodreads a bit confusing at first, but now that I have a better feel for it, I love it!
Here's me:
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4084350

The giveaways are cool -- I love how they do it. Wish they supported eBooks (but LibraryThing does).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Folks:  Please remember that you are in the Book CORNER. . . there should be no self-promotion.  Listing your book page or author page at GoodReads and/or mentioning your giveaway IS considered promotion.

Please be considerate. . . .

Thanks,
Ann
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## SidneyW

I'm there, would love to have friends from the Kindleboards:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/787071.Sidney_Williams


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Ann in Arlington said:


> Folks: Please remember that you are in the Book CORNER. . . there should be no self-promotion. Listing your book page or author page at GoodReads and/or mentioning your giveaway IS considered promotion.
> 
> Please be considerate. . . .
> 
> Thanks,
> Ann
> Book Corner Moderator


Sorry about that, Ann ....


----------



## CCrooks

I'm on Goodreads. Please feel free to friend me. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1266952.Christina_Crooks

Christina


----------



## LindaN

I just approved you on my friends.  Cant wait to see what you read.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I know my books are there, but I'm not a member there. I'd never get another book written......


----------



## john_a_karr

cliffball said:


> I have a question for the other authors who are on Goodreads. Have any of you done the Q&A thing that is offered, and do you like it, if you're doing it?


What Q&A thing is on Goodreads?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

Hello everyone! I am a paranormal/fantasy author and here is my Goodreads profile if you want to be part of "My Friends" circle 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3506996.Vianka_Van_Bokkem


----------



## MoyJoy

I'm on I'm on! 

http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4233527

Please feel free to friend me.


----------



## Barry Eysman

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3134406.Barry_Eysman


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

http://www.goodreads.com/stevehawk 

Feel free to friend me. That sounds so strange...


----------



## 5711

You can find me there, too:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3518909.Steve_Anderson

Sure beats Facebook for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm on Goodreads, mostly as a way to post about my books to my close family and friends.  When I finish a book, i usually post it there.

Betsy


----------



## CCrooks

I'm on Goodreads too. It's fun to see what people are reading & to post informal little reviews.

Feel free to friend me.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1266952.Christina_Crooks


----------



## Travis haselton

I have been on for a bit and I like it alot. I didn't know about it before I got to this message board. Thanks!


----------



## opuscroakus

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4176641.Carla_Ren_

They always screw up my last name, but yes, am there. I think I've been selling more of my books since signing up last week than I ever did from posting here. Interesting.


----------



## libbyfh

I am on Goodreads too. I find it preferable to Library Thing. My page is

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/77146.Libby_Fischer_Hellmann

HOpe to see you there... everyone can use a few more friends, right?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I'm there as well: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4079332.N_Gemini_Sasson

Feel free to look me up. Nice to see what other folks are reading and what they think of some books.


----------



## Kevin D.

I'm on Goodreads now!  Gonna try to keep a regular blog there. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4379545.Kevin_Domenic

Feel free to follow! I'll be going through this thread and adding people to my list soon!


----------



## KindleChickie

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4181230-jana


----------



## traceya

Now that I've been there a while I actually really enjoy Goodreads... I've found some amazing new books and joined a few groups.  It's not as 'instant' as KB but I really enjoy the discussions.


----------



## StaceyHH

Yep, and I'm also a librarian there, so KB authors, if there are problems with your listings on GR, feel free to PM me for help with corrections.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I've only recently begun to get involved with Goodreads, but I plan to spend more time there. My blog's on my profile page, and I've slowly been adding favorite books to my list.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/502669.Carolyn_Kephart

Nice to see that a lot of KBers are members. 

CK


----------



## kansaskyle

I signed up for goodreads today.  Is there an easy way to search the groups to see if something would be a good fit?


----------



## MLPMom

kansaskyle said:


> I signed up for goodreads today. Is there an easy way to search the groups to see if something would be a good fit?


I would just search by genre maybe or by author. Usually something comes up. You can even try a specific series or book (although books are a hit and miss).


----------



## Paul Clayton

Yes, stop on by! Paul Clayton

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/224690.Paul_Clayton


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm on: but just barely. Signed up over the weekend.

feel free to friend me

although I must admit to being so new, I'm not sure what link to look for to paste it here.

alas.

I'm under as Thea Atkinson


----------



## opuscroakus

theapatra said:


> I'm on: but just barely. Signed up over the weekend.
> 
> I'm under as Thea Atkinson


Yes.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4176641.Carla_Ren_

They always screw up my last name. It's Carla René.


----------



## jesscscott

Man, I really can't remember if I posted on this thread before, but if I did, it must've been some time ago ^^

http://goodreads.com/jesscscott

See you over there!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

I have been assimilated 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3442836.D_Nathan_Hilliard


----------



## Kevin D.

I'm still new to the whole Goodreads thing so maybe someone can explain this to me...

There's a limit on how many people you can friend a day?  What is that limit?  I was going through this thread to add people and I got an error message that says, "Sorry, you cannot add any more friends today.  Try again later." 

And what's the difference between a follower/fan/friend?  They all seem like the same thing to me.

Also, can anyone recommend some good virus software?  I was reading through this thread and saw that someone mentioned they got viruses from Goodreads.  Now I'm all paranoid - especially when a new browser with paypal's homepage (or a phony, not quite sure) popped up out of nowhere.  I use avast for virus protection but it has been known to let some through.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## StaceyHH

ravendta said:


> I'm still new to the whole Goodreads thing so maybe someone can explain this to me...
> 
> There's a limit on how many people you can friend a day? What is that limit? I was going through this thread to add people and I got an error message that says, "Sorry, you cannot add any more friends today. Try again later."


You are limited on the number of friends you can add per day to prevent abuses and spamming by new users.



> And what's the difference between a follower/fan/friend? They all seem like the same thing to me.


A friend is somebody who is on your list and you are also on their list. Following is used when you want to see somebody's reviews and updates, but you don't necessarily want to add them to your friend list, or they are not accepting new friend requests. Fan is for GR Authors. You can fan their page and get their updates, blog feed and news.



> Also, can anyone recommend some good virus software? I was reading through this thread and saw that someone mentioned they got viruses from Goodreads. Now I'm all paranoid - especially when a new browser with paypal's homepage (or a phony, not quite sure) popped up out of nowhere. I use avast for virus protection but it has been known to let some through.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I use symantec pro, but people are not likely to be getting viruses from GR, but since there are ads on the sidebars, always (as with any other site,) be careful what you click.


----------



## William L.K.

I Just joined!

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8718196-thevoice


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

For some reason I thought I'd already replied to this thread, apparently not. Here I am:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3106563.Dawn_McCullough_White


----------



## Aris Whittier

I really enjoy goodreads too! Feel free to friend me&#8230;I love to talk about books!

Here I am.....  http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/396795.Aris_Whittier


----------



## Geoffrey

For those of us into Science Fiction and Fantasy, we have our own SciFi and Fantasy eBook Club ....


----------



## Richardcrasta

I'm on there, you can search my name:

Richard Crasta

don't remember my link, haven't gone back since I registered.


----------



## carl_h

I'm there

https://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDI1NDg2NTE6MzYw


----------



## daveconifer

I'm having a hard time "getting" it over there.  Maybe I should try to figure things out earlier in the day when I'm less dumb...


----------



## CJArcher

I've just joined. I've started adding some people from this thread as friends and would love to add more when I have time. I can be found at: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4874696


----------



## Sendie

I'm on there too: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4738551 but I haven't done much exploring of the site yet. When I get more time I will. My daughter showed it to me last month, but she hasn't done much either. If anyone wants, they can add me as a friend.


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm on there too, it's a pretty extensive site and one that I'm looking forward to exploring.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4404110.Mel_Comley Here's my link if anyone would like to befriend me.

Mel


----------



## Arthur Slade

KB is great, I agree! 

I am on GoodReads, too @ http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/40823.Arthur_Slade

It's a massive place. Can disappear there...


----------



## jhanel

I am on Goodreads as myself... Jerry Hanel. (http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4553401.Jerry_Hanel)

I've been there a while, but I'm not incredibly active. I have a day job and a writing habit to maintain. I can only divide my time so many different directions, but I'd be happy to have a new acquaintance or three there.


----------



## LaFlamme

I love the flexibility of Goodreads. You can set up notifications so that they'll alert you for every tiny thing or just for the really important stuff. The book give away program is a winner, too. The one book site I never had any luck with is Red Room. Very hard to navigate in there and it's population seemed to flatline.

My Goodreads profile http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/891271.Mark_Laflamme


----------



## loladark

I love that site!! 
Here is my link: http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDYyMjUyNDM6MzE5

I can always use more friends, I've found so many good books this way!


----------



## jhanel

I spent today tring to connect to people... people I know from the "real world" and people from this board. I got the "You've reached the maximum number of friend requests for today. Try again tomorrow." Hehe... oh well.

I hope I didn't spam anyone or anything. I am not trying to cause trouble... just connect with KB folks. Anyway... Hello to those of you that I was able to connect with!! (* wave *) I'll try to connect with more of you tomorrow.


----------



## K.C. Neal

Just joined recently. New friend requests welcome! 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4572120


----------



## Patrick Skelton

I want to get my books listed on Goodreads as soon as I get a free minute. I've heard good things about it...


----------



## tschabarum

Yes, I'm on Goodreads.

_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._

Just finished "The Imperfectionists" and loved it.

Now reading "Just Kids" by Patti Smith.

Read on!


----------



## Margaret Jean

NYCKindleFan said:


> I just joined and it seems really cool! Looking forward to exploring it more. Here's my invite link if you'd like to be my friend.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5NjgxMzg6MzY0


Hey, I'm on it too. Yeah, I'd love to be your friend on Goodreads!


----------



## Margaret Jean

NYCKindleFan said:


> I just joined and it seems really cool! Looking forward to exploring it more. Here's my invite link if you'd like to be my friend.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5NjgxMzg6MzY0


This is great! I friended all of you!


----------



## KatieKlein

I'm on Goodreads! http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4503081.Katie_Klein

I'll try to work my way back to friend you guys.


----------



## CaitLondon

I'm on Goodreads, but have a lot of trouble navigating, and frankly, keeping up. I definitely can't keep up my Facebook page, either. I'm social media swamped!


----------



## Raydad

Yes, I'm on Goodreads. I find the reviews very interesting and it's a good place to keep track of what you've read and recommend.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3533420.Randy_Ray_Wise

Randy


----------



## MsBea

I am. I'm about 50% through Tell No One: A Novel as part of a reading group. It's a great book so far, my first by this author.

Feel free to friend me
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4805153


----------



## WestofMars

I'm there, also. It's a fun place.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2739756.Susan_Helene_Gottfried


----------



## Russell Brooks

I'm on Goodreads. Great place to hang out.


----------



## kansaskyle

I'm on Goodreads also.  

Is anyone in a Book Club there that they like?  I'm looking for a good discussion group, and I'm fairly open to genre - about the only thing I don't read is romance stuff.


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm on. I check in now and then and comment on some groups I enjoy but I'm not there every day, alas. feel free to friend me, though.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4373628.Thea_Atkinson


----------



## matt youngmark

I've technically been a Goodreads member for quite a while -- I signed up after I discovered that my book made its way into their system on its own. And it's amassed a nice number of reviews there, too! So I just signed up to be an official Goodreads author this week. Now I'm trying to figure out how to make the most of the site (I'll probably do a giveaway, and some of the other things mentioned in this thread).

If anybody wants to be Goodreads pals, I'm here: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3080676.Matt_Youngmark


----------



## drenfrow

kansaskyle said:


> I'm on Goodreads also.
> 
> Is anyone in a Book Club there that they like? I'm looking for a good discussion group, and I'm fairly open to genre - about the only thing I don't read is romance stuff.


If you enjoy Science Fiction and Fantasy, this is a club started by a KB member. We read one book from each genre each month.
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/34146.SciFi_and_Fantasy_eBook_Club


----------



## daveconifer

I feel the same way, Chris.  I'm kind of new over there and I usually find what I want by accident.  Hopefully we'll catch on


----------



## purplepen79

kansaskyle said:


> I'm on Goodreads also.
> 
> Is anyone in a Book Club there that they like? I'm looking for a good discussion group, and I'm fairly open to genre - about the only thing I don't read is romance stuff.


Nothing but Reading Challenges seems to be a rather large and active group with several clubs for different genres:
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/35559.Nothing_but_Reading_Challenges

Ahh, Goodreads . . . I'm not as involved as I would like to be. I started on a similar site called Library Thing that was easier for me to use than Goodreads at the time. However, Library Thing didn't seem to be as active, so I've come back to Goodreads and discovered some interesting groups. I hope to be more involved there and have added some new things in the last week, such as my blog, etc. My profile is: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3456012.Karen_Nilsen


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm the same way, Chris and Dave. I'm having a rough time just trying to add a book to my list and it's not working out for me. Ugh! They sure don't make it easy over there, lol.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Ooh, I love goodreads.... That's where you will find me... Look me up... 

http://www.goodreads.com/almhlgh


----------



## sebat

I signed up a while back but am just getting around to loading on all my books and trying to figure out what's loanable. If you know something is loanable and what to read it feel free to ask me for it. It's a huge work in progress. Here's my link...

http://www.goodreads.com/sebat


----------



## markbeyer

I like Goodreads as a place to learn about authors I don't (or can't) find in the brick'n'mortar stores. My only caveat is that many reviews read more like 6th Grade book reports than insightful opinions.


----------



## StaceyHH

markbeyer said:


> My only caveat is that many reviews read more like 6th Grade book reports than insightful opinions.


Ha! I think that's probably true of any customer review 'site though.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm on Goodreads, took me a while to get the feel of the place, but I really like it now. Took forever to get all my books entered.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3252519-patricia


----------



## JFHilborne

My Goodreads link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4104083.Jenny_Hilborne
I come here often for recommendations. I also use Shelfari:http://www.shelfari.com/jfhilborne


----------



## carl_h

I was using Goodreads for a while and, while I enjoyed it, it wasn't until I started linking in with some of you guys as friends that the site became a much more valuable source for me.  I find reading the reviews from people that I've met here and on Goodreads much more beneficial than just some anonymous face on Amazon.  I can read the profiles and have a better feel for the types of books that they read and then use that information to better understand their comments about a particular book.  I've also met some really great authors on both here and Goodreads and enjoy interacting with them.  If you're not using Goodreads, give it a try.  You just may find it useful!


----------



## CandyTX

http://www.goodreads.com/CandyTX is me. I use it to see what friends are reading, what they thought of books, etc as well as track what I'm reading and and I'll update a status now and then. I don't get into the groups and all that.


----------



## carl_h

I'm particularly interested in becoming friends with those that enjoy a good mystery, police thrillers, psychological thrillers, and horror genres (not that that is all I read, but it tends to occupy much of my reading time). See you there.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4552323


----------



## Tom Schreck

Here's me!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1129513.Tom_Schreck


----------



## Bunny Hugger

I'm on Goodreads as well. I've enjoyed it so far. I have no friends on there so if anyone wants to add me that would be great 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4495623


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm on Good Reads at:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1206111.Amy_Corwin

And I'm glad to see some mystery fans. That's one of my favorite genres and I've been trying to find others who also appreciate mysteries so I can get other suggestions for books to read...


----------



## mscottwriter

I'm there, too. I also have an author page, but for some reason, Good Reads has linked me to a book I didn't write! I'm working on getting it removed.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2896599.Michelle_Scott


----------



## CandyTX

mscott9985 said:


> I'm there, too. I also have an author page, but for some reason, Good Reads has linked me to a book I didn't write! I'm working on getting it removed.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2896599.Michelle_Scott


I'm a librarian there and can fix it for you easily. Which one is NOT yours?

Edit: I think I figured it out... take a look and let me know...


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

carl_h said:


> I was using Goodreads for a while and, while I enjoyed it, it wasn't until I started linking in with some of you guys as friends that the site became a much more valuable source for me. I find reading the reviews from people that I've met here and on Goodreads much more beneficial than just some anonymous face on Amazon. I can read the profiles and have a better feel for the types of books that they read and then use that information to better understand their comments about a particular book. I've also met some really great authors on both here and Goodreads and enjoy interacting with them. If you're not using Goodreads, give it a try. You just may find it useful!


Absolutely. I've found Goodreads reviews to be significantly more reliable than the ones on Amazon, especially with all of the uncouth, self-promoting shenanigans going on (bad tagging, mean one-star reviews, etc.)

Has anyone else noticed that ratings tend to be a whole star or so lower on GR than Amazon?


----------



## StaceyHH

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Has anyone else noticed that ratings tend to be a whole star or so lower on GR than Amazon?


Yep. I think Goodreaders are a little more inclined to use the middle of the scale. Plus GR makes even 2 stars "okay," which I really prefer.

In general, (in response to other commenters' frustration with getting started,) Goodreads is only as useful as you make it. As far as authors being on GR, most of us users either like it, don't mind, or are neutral - _as long as the author is there to participate,_ and not just trying to use it as their personal ad-factory. (See this thread: The Good, The Bad, The Ugly

Best use is just simply to begin cataloging what you have read/are reading. Add your star ratings, and write a comment or two about the books. Start checking out other users. The easiest way to do this is to check out the Best Reviewers (navbar: Explore: people: right side "Best Reviewers." (Not "top" reviewers, since that gives you the most prolific, not necessarily anything worth reading.) Once you follow reviews on a few of the Best reviewers who have similar tastes, (to be sure, use the "compare books" feature if you have filled in some of your books, or click on the ###reviews link under their profile name to see what they are reviewing,) you'll have tailored content coming into your home feed.

If you use and interact with other users, not just spambot your book info, it's a useful site. If you are just thinking to use it for marketing, you will probably find it less useful.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

StaceyHH said:


> Yep. I think Goodreaders are a little more inclined to use the middle of the scale. Plus GR makes even 2 stars "okay," which I really prefer.


Agreed. I think people forget that a book doesn't have to rate five stars for you to like it. It makes sense to have a bit of a bell curve 

I actually never tried using the people search function before, nor did I know about the whole top reviewers bit. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## a.m.harte

Woah - a LOT of goodreads people on here!

My profile is here if anyone's interested. (I know, I've an author profile, don't hurt me!)

What I love best about the site is to track things, especially to-reads. I get so many book recommendations all the time that if I didn't log them somewhere, I'd forget them.


----------



## CJArcher

StaceyHH said:


> Start checking out other users. The easiest way to do this is to check out the Best Reviewers (navbar: Explore: people: right side "Best Reviewers." (Not "top" reviewers, since that gives you the most prolific, not necessarily anything worth reading.) Once you follow reviews on a few of the Best reviewers who have similar tastes, (to be sure, use the "compare books" feature if you have filled in some of your books, or click on the ###reviews link under their profile name to see what they are reviewing,) you'll have tailored content coming into your home feed.


Thanks, this is really useful. I was beginning to feel overwhelmed by GR. I'll try to narrow my focus more.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Hi

I'm at:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4565594.Seb_Kirby

Also moderate a prototype group

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/42697.Kindle_Authors_Find_Your_Audience

Look forward to meting you there

Seb


----------



## WestofMars

Seb, did I know about that group? I'm off to check...


----------



## LaFlamme

I'm kind of interested in Goodread's pay-per-click advertising, frankly. At least there you know your ad is going directly to people who are there almost exclusively for books. Lindsay Buroker over at E-book Endeavors did a thorough piece on the pros and cons. http://www.lindsayburoker.com/


----------



## a.m.harte

StaceyHH said:


> Yep. I think Goodreaders are a little more inclined to use the middle of the scale. Plus GR makes even 2 stars "okay," which I really prefer.


I forgot to chime my 2 cents in too -- I tend to rate lower on GR as well. My average rating on GR is about 3 stars, whereas on Amazon it tends more towards 4 stars (but maybe that's also because I only cross-post reviews for books I really like)


----------



## SimonWood

LaFlamme said:


> I'm kind of interested in Goodread's pay-per-click advertising, frankly. At least there you know your ad is going directly to people who are there almost exclusively for books. Lindsay Buroker over at E-book Endeavors did a thorough piece on the pros and cons. http://www.lindsayburoker.com/


That's quite an interesting piece. I've bookmarked it for further reference.

My GR page is: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/215728.Simon_Wood


----------



## Alain Gomez

Ooo! I love finding new Goodreads friends.

Feel free to add me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4478189.Alain_Gomez


----------



## Nada y Nadie

My profile is at http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4640062-naday-nadie. Feel free to send a friend request. I'll be sending them, too.


----------



## Michael Blake

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/33295.Michael_Blake


----------



## johnmedler

I am on too.  I like seeing what my friends are reading.


----------



## CJArcher

I've been madly sending friend requests to some more people from this thread. I now have an author page too! http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4615377.C_J_Archer


----------



## MSTHRILLER

I just signed up for goodreads. Any recommended thriller/suspense groups to join?

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4930336


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I signed up for Goodreads too, love the site!  http://www.goodreads.com/kathy2418fan


----------



## theraven

I'd also love to find some more Goodreads friends. http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3967677


----------



## MsBea

Msthriller..there is a group i'M in called mystery crime and thriller. Every month we nominate a book a month to read. We just finished Tell No One: A Novel and now are voting for the February/March read...come on over and join us!

You can also friend me . http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4805153 (and everyone else too!)


----------



## KarenLeeField

Hi everyone, I'm on Goodreads. Go ahead and "friend" me, if you wish.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2025242.Karen_Lee_Field


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

MsBea said:


> Msthriller..there is a group i'M in called mystery crime and thriller. Every month we nominate a book a month to read. We just finished Tell No One: A Novel and now are voting for the February/March read...come on over and join us!
> 
> You can also friend me . http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4805153 (and everyone else too!)


MsBea, is there a Mystery crime and thriller group on Goodreads? I've never seen that.


----------



## MsBea

Pg4003. Yes, click on groups tab at the top, then under "Groups in the United States", at the bottom, click on "more"


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks, I looked around and found it.  I joined that group because I love Mysteries and Thrillers.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I posted on here a few pages back - at least - so I thought I'd leave my Goodreads link again.
You can find me here. Pls do!!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/984524.Jenna_Anderson

~ Jenna
*Join me for a fun February event - Share the Love of Books: * 
http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2011/02/event-share-love-of-books-2011.html #♥Books♥


----------



## Ciareader

I thought about checking out that site.  Thx for the reminder.


----------



## KarenLeeField

It's a great way of keeping track of the books you've read, and what you think of them.


----------



## Meemo

I'm on Goodreads now - I think it might've been seeing my daughter's 50-book Challenge for 2011 that got me to start on Goodreads. I was using WeRead on Facebook for a while but I kept forgetting to update it, and I wasn't crazy about how things displayed on it. Goodreads is a lot better in terms of seeing that list of books. I'd been keeping a spreadsheet list of books I've read since I got my Kindle - just put them all into Goodreads last week (only the books I've already read). I'm trying to remember some of my other favorite (pre-Kindle) books to add to the list, but for now I've got all my Kindle & nook reads on there. 
Anyway, here I am...

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4280180


----------



## JennaAnderson

I'm surprised how often I refer to it.


----------



## KerylR

I'm on goodreads, too.

Friend away if you're interested in getting each Indie Book Review as they go live.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4535325.Keryl_Raist


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi!
I'm on GoodReads, too at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1206111.Amy_Corwin and would love to befriend others, particularly those interested in mysteries! I could always use some suggestions for new mysteries.


----------



## JRTomlin

I've been a member of Goodreads for quite a while but never have quite figured out what it's for or how it works.


----------



## nobody_important

I've been a member for a while. My profile: http://www.goodreads.com/nadialee

Please feel free to friend me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

JRTomlin said:


> I've been a member of Goodreads for quite a while but never have quite figured out what it's for or how it works.


JR, here's the main things I like about it.  When Amazon enabled book lending, I wanted an easy way to list all my Lendable books and see at a glance which ones were Lendable. So when I listed all my books on Goodreads, I created a Shelf called "Kindle Books to Lend" and all my Lendable books are listed there. Then when I loan one out to someone, I go to that book and change the shelf to "Kindle books already loaned". So I can tell at a glance all my books that are Lendable and which ones I've already loaned, since they can only be loaned once. Also, when I entered my entire library, I can set it up to show headings however I want it to. I set it up to show the heading that includes the rating other people have given the books, so I can just page through my list of books and see which ones have been given high ratings by others (or low). I've also joined some of the groups there and it's nice sometimes to discuss book/reading issues with other people who love to read like I do.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis

I really appreciate all of the networking and book-tracking features in Goodreads. The interface is just much more friendly to me than most other forums or book sites. I check it every day.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4435650.Joseph_Robert_Lewis


----------



## jimbronyaur

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4743938-jim-bronyaur


----------



## Katie Salidas

I've been on goodreads for a while. I love it. Seeing my friends reviews definitely help steer me towards books I might like to read.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3395431.Katie_Salidas


----------



## RJMcDonnell

Goodreads is my favorite site for keeping track of the books I've read and the ones I intend to read. I love to check friend reviews before buying a book, so please send me a friend request.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1861538.R_J_McDonnell


----------



## loisdbrown

I'm on goodreads and would love to build up my friends. I've started looking and Indie publishing, and would love to see more Indie books on Goodreads. My profile is:
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2363956


----------



## Amarithmoon

Yes, I'm on goodreads as well. Also use goodreads official app for android while I'm out and about. Friend me if you would like too. http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3788596

Swyped from my Droid Incredible/rooted


----------



## DavidRM

I've been using GR for a few months now. I like the site. It's made doing giveaways incredibly easy. 

Here I am:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/551878.David_Michael

-David


----------



## Ciareader

I just joined the other day.  It looks confusing but I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Russell Brooks

Definitely. For an author it's a great place to build a platform.


----------



## edwardgtalbot

I've bee on Goodreads for a while. Great place to keep track of books read. Also good as an author to keep info up to date, but primarily I just rate and sometimes review the books I read.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1928784.Edward_G_Talbot


----------



## tim290280

I discovered Goodreads recently. I like that you can keep a track of what you have read and what is in the to read pile. Great way to remind yourself of what genres you have been favouring and the like.

My account:
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4968342


----------



## MrPLD

I've been there a while now - but I do find the lack of formal "forum" structure a bit difficult to swallow at times.


----------



## FrankZubek

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4483333-frank-zubek

Here is my own link

I'm glad I found this link within the Kindleboard community. It looks to be a great way to network (as well as find new, yet not quite mainstream, stories to look up)

I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## TJsmetana

I joined Goodreads yesterday and added the books I still have in house. I did a major de-cluttering in 2010 and donated almost all of my book collection to the local library so my list is pretty bare at the moment. I will be slowly adding the Star Trek books over the next few weeks but that is a long project as I have two full bookcases.

http://www.goodreads.com/tjsmetana


----------



## bashfulreader

StaceyHH said:


> Best use is just simply to begin cataloging what you have read/are reading. Add your star ratings, and write a comment or two about the books. Start checking out other users. The easiest way to do this is to check out the Best Reviewers (navbar: Explore: people: right side "Best Reviewers." (Not "top" reviewers, since that gives you the most prolific, not necessarily anything worth reading.) Once you follow reviews on a few of the Best reviewers who have similar tastes, (to be sure, use the "compare books" feature if you have filled in some of your books, or click on the ###reviews link under their profile name to see what they are reviewing,) you'll have tailored content coming into your home feed.


Thank you so much for this! I've been keeping track of my own books with Goodreads, off and on, for a while now, but haven't gotten too much else out of the site. The "best reviewers" tip is a big help! (Of course, not being so bashful would probably help, too - here and at Goodreads.)


----------



## DarkAngelCT

here's my goodreads link http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2898797


----------



## Mark Adair

Yeah, I like GoodReads. I'm relatively new to it but I've appreciated everyone I've run into and befriended...and would welcome more. You can find me at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4483912.Mark_Adair.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Ciareader

I am.  I'm new to it though.  I hope that I can find some of you on there.


----------



## BMathison

I'm new to Goodreads also. Here's my author profile:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4442883.Beth_Mathison

I tell you , I could spends LOADS of time going through books on that site!


----------



## Atunah

I use it to keep track of the books I read, want to read, trying to find, looking at what else there is in groups, lists and so on. I also use it to find people that read similar books than I do and then look at their reviews. 

So its a great database for me basically. I can have different shelfs for the books and narrow down what theme they are, genre and so on. I still use a spread sheet too for those I read, but this is easier to navigate. I even have a shelf for book samples I send to my Kindle for affordable books I find in my searches on Amazon. I have the same collection on my Kindle and it makes it easier to find stuff that way.


----------



## Patrick Skelton

I am new to Goodreads...seems like a good place for author's to hang out and connect with readers...


----------



## Mark Adair

Patrick Skelton said:


> I am new to Goodreads...seems like a good place for author's to hang out and connect with readers...


Hi Patrick. Welcome to Goodreads; sent you a friend request...I think - Westerville?


----------



## Mark Young

I just joined recently. Look forward to reading what others are reading. Always good to get a different perspective on things.


----------



## Abigail

I am new to it although my book was reviewed on there months ago.


----------



## RDaybell

I joined Goodreads a few months ago, then wandered away, not really sure what I should be doing there. Reading these posts makes me think I should get back at it. My book is there (I think) and my profile http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4485736.Richard_Daybell  (Dropping my link because it seems to be the thing to do) I'm still befuddled.


----------



## JRTomlin

RDaybell said:


> I joined Goodreads a few months ago, then wandered away, not really sure what I should be doing there. Reading these posts makes me think I should get back at it. My book is there (I think) and my profile http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4485736.Richard_Daybell  (Dropping my link because it seems to be the thing to do) I'm still befuddled.


Exactly my problem. I still haven't figured that one out.

What DOES one do there?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

JRTomlin said:


> Exactly my problem. I still haven't figured that one out.
> 
> What DOES one do there?


I originally joined about a year ago and was not very active until recently. Here are the things I like about it. I finally got all my books listed there, either as To Read or Read, and I also created a shelf called "Kindle Books To Lend." I listed all my lendable books there, with them being on a separate shelf, it's easy to post a link to them here on KB or anywhere else I might want to. When I loan out a book, I then add it to my shelf I've called "Already Lent" and I make a note of the day it was lent out, then when it's returned I make a note of that. I know all this is not necessary, but I like this organization method.

I like that they have specific groups you can join, and discuss or follow discussions about books or topics that are of particular interest to you. For instance, there is an Outlander group, and there is a Stephen King group, stuff like that.

I like that you can set a goal for yourself, a certain number of books that you want to read in 2011, and it keeps track of it for you. On my home page it shows me how many books I've read toward my goal, and what % I've achieved.

I like entering what I'm reading now, and then keeping track of how far along I am in my current read. I like updating it every day. Again, this is not necessary either, but I like keeping track like that.

Anybody who is your Friend, you can follow what they are reading or if you see something they've read and you are interested, you can ask them how they liked it.

So....I know none of these things are vital information, but I'm a "keeping track" sort of person and it's satisfactory to me to be able to see at a glance all of these things.

Oh, one other thing I like, when you list all of your books, you can choose what headings you want it to display. You can choose a heading for Rating and it will show how this book has been rated overall by other readers (not sure where the data comes from) so I can scroll down my list of books and see which ones are top rated, or which ones got not so good ratings.


----------



## JRTomlin

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I originally joined about a year ago and was not very active until recently. Here are the things I like about it. I finally got all my books listed there, either as To Read or Read, and I also created a shelf called "Kindle Books To Lend." I listed all my lendable books there, with them being on a separate shelf, it's easy to post a link to them here on KB or anywhere else I might want to. When I loan out a book, I then add it to my shelf I've called "Already Lent" and I make a note of the day it was lent out, then when it's returned I make a note of that. I know all this is not necessary, but I like this organization method.
> 
> I like that they have specific groups you can join, and discuss or follow discussions about books or topics that are of particular interest to you. For instance, there is an Outlander group, and there is a Stephen King group, stuff like that.
> 
> I like that you can set a goal for yourself, a certain number of books that you want to read in 2011, and it keeps track of it for you. On my home page it shows me how many books I've read toward my goal, and what % I've achieved.
> 
> I like entering what I'm reading now, and then keeping track of how far along I am in my current read. I like updating it every day. Again, this is not necessary either, but I like keeping track like that.
> 
> Anybody who is your Friend, you can follow what they are reading or if you see something they've read and you are interested, you can ask them how they liked it.
> 
> So....I know none of these things are vital information, but I'm a "keeping track" sort of person and it's satisfactory to me to be able to see at a glance all of these things.
> 
> Oh, one other thing I like, when you list all of your books, you can choose what headings you want it to display. You can choose a heading for Rating and it will show how this book has been rated overall by other readers (not sure where the data comes from) so I can scroll down my list of books and see which ones are top rated, or which ones got not so good ratings.


Where do you find discussions there? I never found any. I think that was part of why I wandered away. Nothing seemed to be going on there.

Since I'm not much of a "joining groups" person, I've never tried out the groups. What do they do?


----------



## pidgeon92

JRTomlin said:


> Since I'm not much of a "joining groups" person, I've never tried out the groups. What do they do?


Depends on the group. I see groups for specific schools, groups for specific books, groups for books from specific world regions, groups for librarians, groups for authors, groups for book clubs, etc., etc., etc.

The only group I am a part of on Goodreads is the Kindle lending group.

On Shelfari, I belong to a group that discusses and recommends horror novels.


----------



## JRTomlin

pidgeon92 said:


> Depends on the group. I see groups for specific schools, groups for specific books, groups for books from specific world regions, groups for librarians, groups for authors, groups for book clubs, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> The only group I am a part of on Goodreads is the Kindle lending group.
> 
> On Shelfari, I belong to a group that discusses and recommends horror novels.


Thanks for the response. 

I did see the names of the groups but that doesn't really tell me what they do. How do they function? I have had rather unpleasant experiences with groups that are fans of certain genre or authors. If you step on some unknown shibboleth, heaven help you so I wasn't eager to walk in.

And I'm still not sure where you find the discussion you mentioned though. I didn't see any forums for discussion. Do those exist?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

JRTomlin said:


> Where do you find discussions there? I never found any. I think that was part of why I wandered away. Nothing seemed to be going on there.
> 
> Since I'm not much of a "joining groups" person, I've never tried out the groups. What do they do?


I agree it's not the easiest site to navigate and I don't think it's real user friendly. Frankly the best way to find discussions is to join the group. You say you aren't much of a joining group person, but you can join it, and just read the discussions, you don't have to be active. At the top of the page there is a heading that says *Groups*, you can read there and see if there are any that interest you.


----------



## JRTomlin

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I agree it's not the easiest site to navigate and I don't think it's real user friendly. Frankly the best way to find discussions is to join the group. You say you aren't much of a joining group person, but you can join it, and just read the discussions, you don't have to be active. At the top of the page there is a heading that says *Groups*, you can read there and see if there are any that interest you.


So the discussion is in the "groups"?

Do they have forums for the discussion? I still have no idea how the thing works. LOL

Just label me clueless, but I have a feeling I may not be the only one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

JRTomlin said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I did see the names of the groups but that doesn't really tell me what they do. How do they function? I have had rather unpleasant experiences with groups that are fans of certain genre or authors. If you step on some unknown shibboleth, heaven help you so I wasn't eager to walk in.
> 
> And I'm still not sure where you find the discussion you mentioned though. I didn't see any forums for discussion. Do those exist?


Where's my dictionary when I need it....I wouldn't know if I stepped on an unknown shibboleth. But really, the Goodreads board is moderated, and you can report any unruly posts, and they do take action on them. A couple of weeks ago a woman posted that she needed people to buy her book because she has cancer and needed $2600 to pay her co-pay on an operation. Her post had spelling and grammar errors (bad) and then when anyone questioned her she got really nasty. Several of us reported her and she was blocked and her posts removed. Sorry...I got OT there for a minute.

But really, you'll never know until you try it!


----------



## JRTomlin

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Where's my dictionary when I need it....I wouldn't know if I stepped on an unknown shibboleth. But really, the Goodreads board is moderated, and you can report any unruly posts, and they do take action on them. A couple of weeks ago a woman posted that she needed people to buy her book because she has cancer and needed $2600 to pay her co-pay on an operation. Her post had spelling and grammar errors (bad) and then when anyone questioned her she got really nasty. Several of us reported her and she was blocked and her posts removed. Sorry...I got OT there for a minute.
> 
> But really, you'll never know until you try it!


You'd know if you stepped on a shibboleth by the screams of rage from people objecting.

So there are forums and I just never found them. I'll go looking. Thanks for the information. 

Now to find a group that doesn't SCARE me. *peeks around corner*


----------



## vanejohn

Hello, I'm a new member on KB and I'm also on goodreads @ goodreads.com/vanessaajohnson. I look forward to interacting with everyone.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

JR, here's the groups: http://www.goodreads.com/group
Then when you click on a specific group, over on the right-hand side of the page there's a list that says
Group Home
Bookshelf
Discussions
etc.

If you click on Discussions it shows you all the topics and discussions in that group.

P.S. I looked up Shibboleth. Still not sure I understand exactly what it means. Sounds sort of like high school girls in a clique who have their own "language" ??

ETA: They are not like that at all on Goodreads


----------



## pidgeon92

Each group does have its own discussions. Many groups do not allow you to see the discussions unless you belong to the group. The discussions are more linear, they don't break into topics as they do on KindleBoards.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Goodreads really took some getting used to for me. I agree that it's not that user friendly, but once you get the hang of it it's a lot of fun and a great way to connect with other readers and authors.

If you want to friend me here is my link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/396795.Aris_Whittier ...though I'm a romance writer I love all types of books and I read almost anything!


----------



## Mark Adair

Aris Whittier said:


> Goodreads really took some getting used to for me. I agree that it's not that user friendly, but once you get the hang of it it's a lot of fun and a great way to connect with other readers and authors.
> 
> If you want to friend me here is my link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/396795.Aris_Whittier ...though I'm a romance writer I love all types of books and I read almost anything!


Hi Aris. Just sent you a friend invite on Goodreads. I noticed that your romantic suspense novel Fatal Embrace showed up on Cosmopolitan Mag's radar. Very cool!


----------



## Aris Whittier

Got it, Mark. Thanks...friend  

Comso was a lot of fun!! They have several million readers so it got very crazy there for awhile  

I see Dean Koontz is an influence of yours. I read one of his books in college (pleasure reading…LOL) and it scared the you-know-what out of me. I can’t remember the title but I remember sitting in bed being scared to death…I was afraid to move, breath, or even turn out the light. I LOVE Koontz


----------



## Mark Adair

Aris Whittier said:


> Got it, Mark. Thanks...friend
> 
> Comso was a lot of fun!! They have several million readers so it got very crazy there for awhile
> 
> I see Dean Koontz is an influence of yours. I read one of his books in college (pleasure reading&#8230;LOL) and it scared the you-know-what out of me. I can't remember the title but I remember sitting in bed being scared to death&#8230;I was afraid to move, breath, or even turn out the light. I LOVE Koontz


The Cosmo thing sounds like a blast! Yeah, Dean Koontz has a way of leaving me with something I don't have a handle for without being particularly obvious or explicit. I like the way he mixes regular life and characters with something that defies normalcy...and the more I think about it, the more weird it seems. Okay, I'm starting to get creeped out.


----------



## JRTomlin

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> JR, here's the groups: http://www.goodreads.com/group
> Then when you click on a specific group, over on the right-hand side of the page there's a list that says
> Group Home
> Bookshelf
> Discussions
> etc.
> 
> If you click on Discussions it shows you all the topics and discussions in that group.
> 
> P.S. I looked up Shibboleth. Still not sure I understand exactly what it means. Sounds sort of like high school girls in a clique who have their own "language" ??
> 
> ETA: They are not like that at all on Goodreads


I wasn't trying to be mysterious. A secondary meaning of shibboleth, fairly widely used, is a widely held belief or a taboo. There are often things one might not pick-up on that will offend people on internet forums is all I meant.

Thanks for the guidance on getting acquainted over there. I'll make it a point to try to become active there. A lot of people seem to like it.


----------



## Scribe

I'm on Goodreads and the book giveaway seems to help in marketing and generating reviews.


----------



## Christopher Beck

I have just joined Goodreads. It seems like a good and helpful place to be.


----------



## Ciareader

I am on GR.  If you want to find me on there, msg me here and I will give you my screen name there.


----------



## Atunah

As for groups, there are different ways to go about it. For me as a reader, I pick the groups that are in my favorite genre and subgrenre for one, then I also pick up some that are larger and they read about anything. Go to groups and sort by most members.

Then read the descriptions and see if it floats your boat. Lots of them are public and you don't have to do anything but read if you don't want to. 

As I am not an author I use it as just a reader finding other books to read and find like mind people that like the stuff that I like.

But mostly it gives me a chance to catalog my books. My bucket list (TBR) is growing and growing and its easy to put them all there. I also love for when I come across books I might like, I can quickly go over, add them and not forget. I also have a shelf for hard to find stuff. Out of print I would love to get my hands on and such. 

Works better for me than my old method of writing everything into a notebook or a bunch of notepads on the computer.


----------



## RDaybell

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I originally joined about a year ago and was not very active until recently. Here are the things I like about it. I finally got all my books listed there, either as To Read or Read, and I also created a shelf called "Kindle Books To Lend." I listed all my lendable books there, with them being on a separate shelf, it's easy to post a link to them here on KB or anywhere else I might want to. When I loan out a book, I then add it to my shelf I've called "Already Lent" and I make a note of the day it was lent out, then when it's returned I make a note of that. I know all this is not necessary, but I like this organization method.
> 
> I like that they have specific groups you can join, and discuss or follow discussions about books or topics that are of particular interest to you. For instance, there is an Outlander group, and there is a Stephen King group, stuff like that.
> 
> I like that you can set a goal for yourself, a certain number of books that you want to read in 2011, and it keeps track of it for you. On my home page it shows me how many books I've read toward my goal, and what % I've achieved.
> 
> I like entering what I'm reading now, and then keeping track of how far along I am in my current read. I like updating it every day. Again, this is not necessary either, but I like keeping track like that.
> 
> Anybody who is your Friend, you can follow what they are reading or if you see something they've read and you are interested, you can ask them how they liked it.
> 
> So....I know none of these things are vital information, but I'm a "keeping track" sort of person and it's satisfactory to me to be able to see at a glance all of these things.
> 
> Oh, one other thing I like, when you list all of your books, you can choose what headings you want it to display. You can choose a heading for Rating and it will show how this book has been rated overall by other readers (not sure where the data comes from) so I can scroll down my list of books and see which ones are top rated, or which ones got not so good ratings.


I think I've got the groups figured out. How do you loan a book? And is this about reading Koontz and King and that sort or books by authors on the site (like Authonomy)?


----------



## RDaybell

Ciareader said:


> I am on GR. If you want to find me on there, msg me here and I will give you my screen name there.


Isn't everyone in love with your city?


----------



## spiritualtramp

I'm on it, though I'm not the best at updating.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

RDaybell said:


> I think I've got the groups figured out. How do you loan a book? And is this about reading Koontz and King and that sort or books by authors on the site (like Authonomy)?


Here's the Kindle page about Lending books. http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200549320&ie=UTF8&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-32&pf_rd_r=0Y2KVRWAE1JJKA3AMC1Q&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=1287305082&pf_rd_i=B002Y27P3M

Kindle book lending has nothing to do with Goodreads. I just use Goodreads to keep track of my Lendable books. Whether a book is Lendable or not is up to the publishers. Unfortunately, most of the more "popular" books are not Lendable, but some are.


----------



## kae

I joined Goodreads in May 2010, and really like it. Come on over and be my friend.

I post reviews, and am slowly-but-surely adding the books I've read for the past 10 years (I had kept lists on my home computer). It's so nice to see what others think about the books I've read. I also feed my blog to my GR blog. Very convenient.


----------



## joanhallhovey

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2794354-joan-hovey

Yes, you can find me on Goodreads. What a great idea, and nice promotion for the well-deserving Goodreads. 

Joan


----------



## BMathison

Information Overload!  

Being the go-getter, do-it-now kind of gal I am, I've been spending a LOT of time on Goodreads -- setting up my books, seeing what other people are reading, making a few friends, trying to figure out the discussions.  It's cutting into my writing time.  I guess all this focus on a reading site reinforces that fact that yes, I do love to read.  

Balance.... must practice balance


----------



## JCReader

Hello everyone I just registered with good reads a couple of days ago although I did frequent the site to read reviews of books i was interested in. I have no clue on how to set up my bookshelf and I've been meaning to post the question on good reads but since I'm here and its on my mind maybe someone here can help me out. Thanks


----------



## Atunah

You can create them as you are adding books if you want. You will see a pop up if you click on add book and it will show your shelfs which are like tags and on the bottom it says new shelf. Or you can just click on my books on the top on Goodreads. 

Then next to bookshelf, top left, its a bit small but it says edit. Click on that. On the bottom it says add bookshelf. Just add whatever you want. On that same page you can edit the names of the bookshelfs. You can add a book to as many of those shelfs you want. So I have shelfs for books read in what year, the subgenres, if its a kindle book and so on. Its up to you how many you want. You can always add more or delete them and rename them.


----------



## Nada y Nadie

joanhallhovey said:


> http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2794354-joan-hovey
> 
> Yes, you can find me on Goodreads. What a great idea, and nice promotion for the well-deserving Goodreads.
> 
> Joan


Kind of curious as to why you don't have an author's page.


----------



## JCReader

Atunah  Thanks for the info. I'm going to try and set that up tonight.


----------



## Mark Young

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I agree it's not the easiest site to navigate and I don't think it's real user friendly. Frankly the best way to find discussions is to join the group. You say you aren't much of a joining group person, but you can join it, and just read the discussions, you don't have to be active. At the top of the page there is a heading that says *Groups*, you can read there and see if there are any that interest you.


Patricia, I'm just learning my way around Goodreads. I just started a group discussion "Q&Q for Mark Young" under the Author's group subsection, but I found many other groups listed. I think you just need to find one or more that interest you, then jump in and see what happens. Sort of like what we've done here on Kindle Boards. Hope this helps.


----------



## kae

vanejohn said:


> Hello, I'm a new member on KB and I'm also on goodreads @ goodreads.com/vanessaajohnson. I look forward to interacting with everyone.


Hey, Vanessa, 
I got a bit confused finding you at GoodReads. Three pages there. Are you the author Vanessa Alexander Johnson?


----------



## kae

JRTomlin said:


> I've been a member of Goodreads for quite a while but never have quite figured out what it's for or how it works.


Goodreads is an online library. They list just about all published books and have a complex catalog system. If you publish, you titles will automatically be listed there.

GoodReads can be tricky at first. I really like the groups by genre that have "introductions" threads and some with "Authors, list your titles".

J.R. I noticed that your books aren't all together over there. Maybe you ought to become an official GR author and then you can have more of a presence. [at the bottom of your author page is a line that asks if you're the author and a link to click to get started].

Good luck.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I'm on Goodreads and really like it. It's interesting to see how many books I have in common with other people. I actually look at what we have in common to see if we had similar thoughts about books. I haven't posted any reviews yet but I hope to do that soon.


----------



## Jennybeanses

I'm on goodreads too.  Please feel free to add me.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3069137-jenny-melzer


----------



## Ciareader

RDaybell said:


> Isn't everyone in love with your city?


New Orleans...you either love it or hate. Me, it's all about the love.


----------



## AnneKAlbert

I'm on Goodreads, too. Just getting a 'feel' for the place. Feel free to add me to your list. Thanks!

http://www.goodreads.com/annekalbert


----------



## BertMurray

Hi everyone,

Please feel free to friend me on Goodreads too! I just published a coming of age novel, Colin Preston Rocked And Rolled (about a college student who lives for the Beatles and John Lennon) and it's been very interesting to see what people say about my book on Goodreads. It's also a great way to keep track of books you want to read and see what other people rate the books that you have been reading! It's really a fun site for anyone who loves books!


----------



## yomamma

I'm on Goodreads as well 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2923539.Jill_Myles


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

I'm new to GoodReads and thus far it's proving to be one of my favoured sites. I like knowing who people are and what they're reading-and why. Making some interesting connections. The unexpected part of it is - I'm now investigating certain books that I haven't previously considered, and that's a good thing...

My page at Good Reads can be found at
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4589370.Ian_Edward


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I'm on Goodreads at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4634113.S_A_Huggins.

Currently, I'm reading The Hangman's Daughter. I'm enjoying it. I've updated goodreads to show that. Hopefully, I'll get a review posted not too long after that. I've also downloaded samples for Heresy and Blood Meridian. I'll post those reviews of goodreads too if I wind up buying the books after checking out the samples.


----------



## joanhallhovey

I joined authors on good reads and can't figure out how to find my url. Sad!  - Only my user page comes up.

Joan


----------



## Harry Shannon

I hear you, Joan. I love that site but find it somewhat difficult to navigate. In truth, getting bogged down by all the options these days. Found you here:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1234888.Joan_Hall_Hovey


----------



## joanhallhovey

Harry Shannon said:


> I hear you, Joan. I love that site but find it somewhat difficult to navigate. In truth, getting bogged down by all the options these days. Found you here:
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1234888.Joan_Hall_Hovey


Thanks, Harry. I bookmarked the page. I tried to edit my choices of books, (which are supposed to be other peoples' not mine) and post a photo but couldn't find where to do that. My problems just never end, do they. -.


----------



## Jdswifey

Just made me a page. Anyone else have one

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5016872-ashley-patterson


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis

Heck yes!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4435650.Joseph_Robert_Lewis


----------



## theraven

I do also. Just sent you a friend request.
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3967677-christina-freeburn


----------



## NogDog

See *this thread*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NogDog said:


> See *this thread*


In fact. . . I just merged the new post with that thread.


----------



## Christine Kersey

I'm on Goodreads. Here's my author page: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1218241.Christine_Kersey

I've also enjoyed discovering new books through the recommendations of others.


----------



## jdj5585

Joined


----------



## RJMcDonnell

Although I am a mystery author, I utilize Goodreads more for book recommendations than for marketing purposes. Because of my work schedule I normally have time to read just one book per week. I like to split my time between well known and indie authors. It's been my experience that even my favorite known authors will range from 5 star to 2 star efforts. By checking the reviews of my Goodreads friends before selecting a novel I avoid wasting time on mediocre efforts. Indie author recommendations almost always come via word of mouth. I periodically ask friends who have earned my respect by writing insightful reviews, if they have come across any mystery/thriller indies that might interest me. I've gotten some great tips and made some very nice friends in the process. BTW, if you're also a mystery fan be sure to send me a friend request.


----------



## Bob Mayer

I like Goodreads as a source to find information about books.  Also, linking with like minded readers is always helpful.  As an author, I also find the reviews on Goodreads much more useful than reviews on Amazon.  Sometimes it feels like a few people have an axe to grind on Amazon, whereas Goodreads seems more straightforward feedback from readers.


----------



## Fiddi

I just joined Goodreads. Here is my link:

http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDIwNzYwNTM6MzY1

As of now I just have the book I'm currently reading listed - East of Eden. I'm looking forward to entering more books and exploring the site.


----------



## tawnytaylor

I'm a member there too! Haven't done a huge number of reviews, but I do try to get in a few every month. I'm a big fan of funny, witty romances. My profile: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/232224.Tawny_Taylor


----------



## Hailey Edwards

I'm there. I need to update. I've polished off another Kresley Cole, and I'm working my way through Larissa Ione's Demonica series. Loved those!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3345773.Hailey_Edwards


----------



## coffeetx

I'm going to confess something.  I don't understand how Goodreads works.  I have attempted to navigate it several times but I just don't understand it.  Maybe it's me.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1122388.Adelle_Laudan

I'm there but haven't really taken advantage of the whole review end of things. I update it as best I can.


----------



## RDaybell

As of now I just have the book I'm currently reading listed - East of Eden. I'm looking forward to entering more books and exploring the site.


[/quote]

My favorite author. I'll look you up on Goodreads.


----------



## bashfulreader

coffeetx said:



> I'm going to confess something. I don't understand how Goodreads works. I have attempted to navigate it several times but I just don't understand it. Maybe it's me.


It's not just you - it is sort of a confusing website. I've been hanging out there, off and on, for a little over a year now, I think. It's changed quite a bit even during that time, so even if you do get the hang of it, they seem to changes things on you.

Once you set up an account, you pretty much use the tabs at the top to navigate. You can click on "my books", which takes you to your own personal bookshelf. From there, you can click on "add books", and you can add your own books (with look-ups by title, author, ISBN, etc.). Once you add a book, you can click on "edit", and add a 5-star rating, review, date completed, etc. To the left of your books, there's an option to "edit bookshelves", where you can create bookshelves for anything you want. You'll automatically already have ones for "read", "to be read", and "reading". I've also created ones for "paranormal", "classics", "short stories", etc. You can put your books in as many "bookshelves" as you like (sort of like Kindle collections).

You can add friends (there's a link on everybody's own page to ask them to be your friend - similar to Facebook). You can just browse other people's bookshelves. There's a really cool option on other people's shelves to "compare books", where it will take all the books on your own shelves and compare them to another Goodreads member. It will give you a compatibility rating (a percentage) that will give you an idea if they like the same types of books you do (a good way to find other books you might like).

There's a tab at the top for "groups". There are gazillions of groups for all sorts of things. Most of them you can browse and read without signing up. (A few require to you sign up to view. I've actually never posted to one - yet - but you probably have to sign up to post.) There's a tab at the top to "explore". You can explore books (best of 2010, best young adult, etc.). You can take an on-going quiz, check out favorite book quotes... all sorts of things.

There's a LOT there, but you have to really click around to get the hang of it. However, you can see almost all of it without actually participating, so it's safe to browse until you feel comfortable adding as much, or as little, as you want. The more books you add to your own shelf, the more usual the site is, but it can still be fun to look around.

I hope that helped. I'm finding Goodreads to be more and more useful the more I use it.


----------



## RDaybell

tawnytaylor said:


> I'm a member there too! Haven't done a huge number of reviews, but I do try to get in a few every month. I'm a big fan of funny, witty romances. My profile: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/232224.Tawny_Taylor


How about funny,witty with some romance? http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4485736.Richard_Daybell


----------



## Ottilie

I use Goodreads and absolutly it!!  It is how I found out about this site


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm on Goodreads, and it's lots of fun.


----------



## Ciareader

coffeetx said:


> I'm going to confess something. I don't understand how Goodreads works. I have attempted to navigate it several times but I just don't understand it. Maybe it's me.


I find it overwhelming at times too.


----------



## Ciareader

Bob_Mayer said:


> I like Goodreads as a source to find information about books. Also, linking with like minded readers is always helpful. As an author, I also find the reviews on Goodreads much more useful than reviews on Amazon. Sometimes it feels like a few people have an axe to grind on Amazon, whereas Goodreads seems more straightforward feedback from readers.


Agreed.


----------



## Ciareader

Don't know how to list my goodreads link, but I'm on there as Parishreader if you want to look me up.  I like mysteries, non-fiction, and most anything to do with New Orleans.


----------



## Ottilie

Ahh I love it!  There are a few that I seem more then others on there and you pick up some funny converstaions, and get some links through authors!  That's how I also meet my publisher for my second book coming out


----------



## Aris Whittier

Goodreads does take some getting use to. But it's so worth it--I've met some great people there. And be sure to check out thier groups...I joined a gardening and pet (animal)group just to talk about stuff that I enjoy other than books...I'm looking into a cooking group to  so the groups can be a lot of fun too.

You can frined here
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/396795.Aris_Whittier


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

NYCKindleFan said:


> I just joined and it seems really cool! Looking forward to exploring it more. Here's my invite link if you'd like to be my friend.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5NjgxMzg6MzY0


Yep, on GoodReads as well for the last 4 months. What a blast over there. Looking forward to new fun & friends here as well. Great idea for a thread, too!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3902419.Sean_H_Robertson


----------



## pixichick

It's a wonderful site, and I love that it joins readers with authors.  See you all on there! -C


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've been over at Goodreads for a while now.

I haven't got a tenth of my book collection/heap, but it is a cool way to meet other readers.
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/224179.Steve_Vernon


----------



## RobertLCollins

I'm on Goodreads; I have listings of what I've written, and I have done some reviews: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2948221.Robert_Collins


----------



## Patrick Skelton

I'm on Goodreads....Really like the book Giveaway option!


----------



## sarahdalton

I find the groups a little hard to contribute too. The way they come up in your notification feed is a bit fleeting and things get swamped by the amount of updates from friends.

And I really need to turn off the Email notifications!

But moaning aside come say hi!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5134519-sarah-dalton


----------



## felicityheaton

I'm on Goodreads. I'm a paranormal romance / science fiction romance author there. I also sometimes offer free review copies of my books via Goodreads, so if you enjoy books with bite, I'm your gal!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1228468.Felicity_E_Heaton

I also review books that I've read too... and I'm looking at doing a Giveaway soon.

Felicity


----------



## brianrowe

Just joined this week! What a fun, cool site for book authors, reviewers, and lovers!!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4721548.Brian_Rowe


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I'm on goodreads and generally check in most days to see what's going on, new books, authors, giveaways, etc.


----------



## Ciareader

sarahdalton said:


> I find the groups a little hard to contribute too. The way they come up in your notification feed is a bit fleeting and things get swamped by the amount of updates from friends.
> 
> And I really need to turn off the Email notifications!
> 
> But moaning aside come say hi!
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5134519-sarah-dalton


HI. I am on there as Parishreader. But I agree with the above. If there is a way to prune one's experience, let me know!


----------



## lpking

Goodreads newbie, here. I have a few reviews up, but do owe one to an author whose kinda-paranormal romance I really enjoyed. Off to post that review, and thanks for the reminder!


----------



## EGranfors

Me--I love it. I connect with a lot of authors, enjoy the giveaways (won two), and blog there as an author. I review all the books I read there as well as separately (reworded) for Amazon.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4150542.Eileen_Granfors

Friend me!


----------



## Stellamaz

I love Goodreads! I find it to be like Facebook for readers ... a little bit difficult to navigate at first, but once you know your way around, it's SO much fun. I have found many books there that I otherwise would never have been exposed to; it's the first place I go if I'm looking for something new and interesting to read.

I also love the Giveaways; I don't win very often, but it's exciting to be involved.

Here's a link to my profile there, if anyone wants to befriend me:

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/1705056-carla


----------



## Plotspider

I'm there.


----------



## KyahCA

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4128148-chris


----------



## RChaffee

I signed up, got my books listed, and i got a giveaway going. 10 books to ten lucky winners. Hoping to get some reviews out of that. So far Ive got 4 reviews on amazon, all good! 

Goodreads is a great place to learn about new and fascinating books, hook up with friends and find out what other people are reading.


----------



## lstrange

Hi-

I'm on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3360700.Liz_Strange

I love to get suggestions for new books and authors. I love vampire stories, horror, fantasy, and mysteries. I especially love a good series.

Best!

Liz


----------



## naomi_jay

I've been there a while, but only recently started using it regularly. I'm still getting to grips with a lot of it! I'm here if anyone's looking for more friends  http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1871319.Naomi_Clark


----------



## Ottilie

Naomi I added you!  I'm http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4404507.Ottilie_Weber I'm on there a lot
~Ottilie


----------



## billie hinton

I'd love to add some folks as friends on my Goodreads page:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4554829.Billie_Hinton

Thanks! Hope to see you over there!


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I'm new on Goodreads, too, but have been very impressed with the organization and the read/to be read/and review categories! Good reads!!javascript:void(0);


----------



## naomi_jay

Thanks, Ottilie! Nice to meet you, as it were.


----------



## matt youngmark

Quick question:

My goodreads author page has an RSS feed from my blog, where I'm running a contest (it's not a goodreads book giveaway, but something separate). Anybody know a good way to promote the contest to folks at Goodreads? I don't want to be that smarmy self-promoting author guy, but I think a lot of people might be interested in entering to win a free Kobo eReader. http://bit.ly/f9Qr9X

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

TC Beacham said:


> Here's my Goodreads page: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3273638.T_C_Beacham


Yes, I am member. But have not used much. Whoever friend me, I will reciprocate
http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/5158550?shelf=read


----------



## Julia Kavan

I've been on there a while - if anyone wants to say 'hi', please do! 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4626771.Julia_Kavan


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I'm kicking around over there - http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4758637

I do need to get back and finish adding the piles of books I have around some day.


----------



## Ash Stirling

My page over there is at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4505555.Ash_Stirling for any interested. New friends welcome


----------



## jherrick

I love GoodReads! My user page is here: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2121201.John_Herrick


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

It's taken me awhile to get involved on Goodreads but I'm getting there: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/833689.Kathleen_Valentine


----------



## SM Johnson

I've added some of the responders here from the first couple of pages... Until Goodreads told me I reached my limit of adds for the day - LMAO. That's awesome.

I need to update my reading list!

Anyone feel free to add me, as well.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/519770.S_M_Johnson

Thanks!


----------



## Ottilie

Haha there's a limit on goodreads?!


----------



## JFHilborne

I may have posted here before; my goodreads link is: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4104083.Jenny_Hilborne


----------



## M.S. Verish

We're finally figuring out Goodreads. Link is in our sig.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

I've been on Goodreads for a looong time, but I'm new here. If anyone would like to befriend me at Goodreads, you'll find me at:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/471598.Beth_Groundwater

I'm going to look through this thread for people who are mystery readers and may send some Goodreads friend invites your way.
- Beth


----------



## Angela Carlie

Yay for new Goodreads friends! Please feel free to add me if you'd like.  http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4699787.Angela_Carlie


----------



## Russell Brooks

I've been on Goodreads since around September 2010. http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4402264.Russell_Brooks


----------



## Steve Emmett

Yes, you can find me here:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4626778.Steve_Emmett
Feel free to 'friend' me.


----------



## Michelle Muto

It really is an interesting site. You get all sorts of recommendations and see what others are reading. It's also just a great place to connect to others who like the same books as you.

I'm http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4712387.Michelle_Muto


----------



## Andre Jute

I joined Goodread recently and I'd be delighted to have some new book-friends. This link will auto-approve your friend request:

https://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDIwMjk2MzM6MzYz


----------



## Guest

I've been on Goodreads for a while, although I keep forgetting to put time aside to add my latest reads. You can find me here, and I'd love to have new friends:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4409875.V_H_Folland


----------



## Margaret Jean

VH Folland said:


> I've been on Goodreads for a while, although I keep forgetting to put time aside to add my latest reads. You can find me here, and I'd love to have new friends:
> 
> I want to be your friend. Goodreads is just great, love it, the best.
> 
> Spent 10 mins, writing here and it disappeared! Anyway, quick, here it is for me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4135782.Margaret_Jean_Langstaff


----------



## Margaret Jean

Margaret Jean said:


> VH Folland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on Goodreads for a while, although I keep forgetting to put time aside to add my latest reads. You can find me here, and I'd love to have new friends:
> 
> I want to be your friend. Goodreads is just great, love it, the best.
> 
> Spent 10 mins, writing here and it disappeared! Anyway, quick, here it is for me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4135782.Margaret_Jean_Langstaff
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just screwed up my last post majorly. Sorry. But the gist is accurate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bella Marie

Yep, I am there too....

http://www.goodreads.com/beachdreamer66

Feel free to friend me too! Can't have too many friends :O)


----------



## djledford

I've been on Goodreads for years. It's a great community of readers and writers. Here's my homepage there: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3081880.Deborah_J_Ledford
It's an excellent place to keep track of the books I've read and what I'm currently writing. The giveaways are always well visited.


----------



## Will Granger

I just joined Goodreads, and it seems like a great place to help get me started.

Please check out my page at:
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5251954-will-granger

I'll be happy to accept some friend requests and share ideas with other writers.

Thanks,

Will Granger


----------



## Author Kenneth Tingle

Author Kenneth Tingle is on Goodreads.:


----------



## Patty Jansen

Yep. Here:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2920776.Patty_Jansen

I'd love to hear from people who like Science Fiction and Fnatasy in particular


----------



## Mehryinett

I'm there! Spread thinly, but still there!

I think you can find me thusly: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4747890.


----------



## RM Prioleau

I'm there, too! http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4775117.R_M_Prioleau


----------



## Plotspider

I'm on Goodreads, but I also have not updated in a while.  Just haven't taken the time.


----------



## aaronpolson

I'm on Goodreads and I won't bite. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2095446.Aaron_Polson


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I just joined and it seems really cool! Looking forward to exploring it more. Here's my invite link if you'd like to be my friend.
> http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5NjgxMzg6MzY0


Yes, I recently joined and am still learning. 
http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/5158550?shelf=read
BTW, I approved your friendship. Welcome to my circle of friends.


----------



## JustDucky83

I made an account there. But I really don't go on it that often. I stumbled across Shelfari and thats the one I add all my books I am reading, and also where I find a lot of new books to read.


----------



## rosepressey

I'm on Goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1188608.Rose_Pressey


----------



## joanhallhovey

I am on Goodreads, but find it a difficult site to navigate. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Bella Marie

I feel the same way about Kindleboards... that it is difficult to navigate.  I think I just need to spend a little more time on it to understand it better.  It seems like for me, every time I start to read posts or want to respond, not to mention add my new books or let people know about them I get interrupted and have to do something else.  People find it amusing I have difficulty with it so you are not alone in thinking a site is difficult to navigate... I am sure you will get the hang of it!


----------



## LeaRyan-author

I am!!!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4113839.Lea_Ryan


----------



## FrankZubek

I have a little piece of land there too
http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4483333


----------



## Andre Jute

I welcome new friends Goodreads at 
https://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDIwMjk2MzM6MzYz
and have started a group, Robust, without rules, for discussion of matters that make gatekeepers and moderators uneasy; it's a place where you can say what you want, yet keep your record on Amazon and the Kindleboards clean:
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46791.Robust
Robust has grown in a few hours to 23 members.

Can I just say that I've invited the friendship of everyone on this conference who explicity gave us permission to do so, but not those who merely published their Goodreads addresses. One doesn't want to be a spammer. But all those I didn't invite, with many of whom I feel an affinity, are welcome to invite me. The link above will automatically approve the friendship. Membership of the Kindleboards is enough of a filter, I think!


----------



## Chloista

I'm on Goodreads if you want to look for me.  I'm Kama.

I'm currently reading "Of Human Bondage" by Somerset Maugham.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Yup. I'm there too


----------



## wistfulskimmie

Im on

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4993654-kim


----------



## Jorean

Just joined and love Goodreads. Book worm heaven.


----------



## TaniaLT

I'm on good reads here; http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4429773.Tania_Tirraoro


----------



## TadVezner

Just joined. I hate Facebook, but this site seems all right. All friends welcome!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5274882-tad


----------



## JFHilborne

I'm on Goodreads, participate quite a bit, mostly in mystery and thriller threads. http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4104083.Jenny_Hilborne


----------



## Anna_DeStefano

Just joined. This is fun! I wondered what the fuss was about. 

Can anyone tell me how the "friends" option works? I'm familiar with Facebook (use it everyday) and see folks talking about goodreads over there. How do you find new books and authors and "share" with your friends.

I'm looking for great thrillers and fantasies I haven't read yet (and for now, I'm not showing anything "read" on goodreadas...). How important is it to inventory/review what you've read, so those with similar interests find you? Or do you just dive in where you are and start from there?

Call me curious ;o)


----------



## ScottLCollins

I've been slowly adding books I read previously, but I don't think it's necessary. I'd just jump in with what you're reading now. If you get around to old books, great. If not, no big deal. Have fun!


----------



## drenfrow

Anna_DeStefano said:


> I'm looking for great thrillers and fantasies I haven't read yet (and for now, I'm not showing anything "read" on goodreadas...). How important is it to inventory/review what you've read, so those with similar interests find you? Or do you just dive in where you are and start from there?


It's actually pretty easy to scroll through lists (here's a link to Fantasy lists: http://www.goodreads.com/list/show_tag?name=fantasy ) and click on ones you've read and give a rating; you don't have to write a review. By doing this and creating some shelves, you can give people an idea of what your reading tastes are like. I now keep up with writing short reviews for everything I read. One thing that's fun is when you click on a book it will list any of your friends that have read it and their rating.


----------



## LarasReviews

I recently joined, but have been so busy, I haven't gotten back there in awhile!  Too much writing to do and not enough reading time!
Also website issues with my links, so I hope they've all been fixed!  If anyone visits: www.lfcrawford.com please let me know if you run into a "bad" link.

Happy reading and writing!


----------



## StaceyHH

Anna_DeStefano said:


> Can anyone tell me how the "friends" option works? I'm familiar with Facebook (use it everyday) and see folks talking about goodreads over there. How do you find new books and authors and "share" with your friends.
> 
> I'm looking for great thrillers and fantasies I haven't read yet (and for now, I'm not showing anything "read" on goodreadas...). How important is it to inventory/review what you've read, so those with similar interests find you? Or do you just dive in where you are and start from there?


Some people start by inventory of what they've read in the past. If you're going to do that, I recommend doing the bulk of selecting and listing, before you start making friend requests. These "read" selections all show up in your timeline by default, and most heavy users don't like to have their update page flooded with this. Alternatively, you can turn off your read updates in your settings until you get your selections made.

Thereafter, I recommend doing a wee commentary on anything you've recently finished. Then check other reviews. If a reviewer sounds like you, or is otherwise interesting, click over to their profile and click "compare books." If there are commonalities, look at their shelves. If s/he still looks like an interesting contact, you can send a request, and/or follow their reviews.

You can also use themed groups to find good contacts.

When you've built a relevant friends and follow list, (and hopefully you've picked people who write comments, rather than just shelving books,) your homepage updates will provide all kinds of recommendations from contacts.


----------



## slpierce

I'm on Goodreads. Great way to find new books!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4677161.S_L_Pierce


----------



## Anna_DeStefano

drenfrow said:


> It's actually pretty easy to scroll through lists (here's a link to Fantasy lists: http://www.goodreads.com/list/show_tag?name=fantasy ) and click on ones you've read and give a rating; you don't have to write a review.


Thanks!


----------



## Anna_DeStefano

> When you've built a relevant friends and follow list, (and hopefully you've picked people who write comments, rather than just shelving books,) your homepage updates will provide all kinds of recommendations from contacts.


Yeah, looking around, I've been looking at folks' home pages and wondering how to set up a profile that will start feeding preferences and recommendations to mine. It'll be interesting to see how it builds as I use the site more...

Any group recommendations, anyone, for someone who's currently reading Michio Kaku's backlist? I'm looking for both fiction (scu-fi/fantasy) and non-fiction reads?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Anna_DeStefano said:


> Just joined. This is fun! I wondered what the fuss was about.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the "friends" option works? I'm familiar with Facebook (use it everyday) and see folks talking about goodreads over there. How do you find new books and authors and "share" with your friends.
> 
> I'm looking for great thrillers and fantasies I haven't read yet (and for now, I'm not showing anything "read" on goodreadas...). How important is it to inventory/review what you've read, so those with similar interests find you? Or do you just dive in where you are and start from there?
> 
> Call me curious ;o)


I love Goodreads. There are groups you can join and they usually have some pretty lively conversations. It's a pretty active forum, that's what I like about it. I have all my books listed there, and I created a shelf with Lendable books, so people can look at it and see which Kindle books I have that they can borrow. I post a review of all the books I read. When you post your review, you can also share it on Facebook, I like being able to do that too. There is a Mystery and Thrillers group I belong to, check it out. You can post questions about any book you are reading or if you just wonder about it. I joined the 2011 Book Challenge, my challenge is to read 100 books in 2011 and there's a little box on my home page that tracks how many books I've read. It takes a while to learn all the different options there, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I've been on Goodreads for a long time, but I never could figure it out. Too much to keep up with. I'd love to find readers for my books, but I'm not sure how to do it. It just seems there are so many boards it's hard to keep up with everything. I haven't used Goodreads for a few months, but I could get back into it.


----------



## StaceyHH

Elizabeth Black said:


> _I'd love to find readers for my books, but I'm not sure how to do it._ It just seems there are so many boards it's hard to keep up with everything.


Not to belabor the point, but this is exactly the problem. Authors who have successfully connected with new readers at GR, are for the most part, _connecting as readers_. If you are primarily looking at GR as a marketing tool, you will likely find that you are spinning your wheels over there, and it's probably time that is better spent marketing elsewhere.

I'm not trying to pick on you specifically, but there are 20 pages in this thread, of people who are on GR, and I've clicked on every linked profile. The majority of people commenting in this thread are authors who are not using GR as _readers_, but simply as another (not so effective) marketing tool.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

I got into it because I was having trouble finding books to read. I know : what is up with that? The deal was: I would pick up stuff, and mid way through hate it, or it would fizzle in chapter three, or the blurb and the book were from two different universes. The professional review sites I am hooked up through with facebook, and places like Dear Author and such were hit or miss with stuff, but it was a good source. Still, I was stuck in favorite author rut, so if it was a month where a favorite author didn't have a book, I was casting around or I was digging into ancient history reading all the old Agatha Christies, Nora Robert's I'd read six or eight times, Cathrine Aird mysteries.

I've picked up a bunch of good stuff from the kindle what are you reading booklist and I'm loving that, but before I found it, I got turned onto good reads from one of the folks on my facebook.

I love good reads because in a way it's like this giant random number generator and magic 8 ball rolled into one. There are all these feeds that you can look at across all kinds of genres and I find with less professional reviews comes more candor and unpredictability of reporting. I've found some very unusual reads there, that I would never have found in a book store because it wasn't an area I'd look at (like literary style stuff for example, I'm a died in the wool genre fiction fan). I still have not added much in way of friends, tho I have one I am connected to who does a ton of romance reviews which is great. Just signing in and poking around gets me good suggestions and exposes me to books in a different way so it opens my world up, and that is the sole reason I joined. Plus, it's easy for me to post reviews, though I'm a slacker about it. I'm about six books behind, but I'm one of those folks on Jimmy Buffet Margaritaville time if I'm not working , so I'll get there when I get there.


----------



## Bill Brown

I am. It is interesting and helps sort thru the chaf as we evolve to a paperless publishing world. Has good reviews and side information. They gave my new novel The Undertaker  a really good (and well-deserved) one. Take a look on my site on Kindle, Sony, IBook, and Nook. Read the review and you'll read the books, as they say. 

Bill B.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Great thread! Thanks for starting it. I'm going through it now. I'm on Goodreads, too. I always like to see what others are reading.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4712387.Michelle_Muto


----------



## laphillips52

I've found so many friends & contacts on GoodReads and it's a perfect place for reviews and keeping up with the industry.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5021016-lynnette-phillips


----------



## wistfulskimmie

Ive just learnt how to do a direct link to my profile!

http://www.goodreads.com/wistfulskimmie


----------



## BarbraAnnino

I just ran a contest on Goodreads. Enjoying the discussions, giveaways and seeing what others are reading.


----------



## NaomiMarx

I just joined in April. Here's my profile, feel free to add me as a friend. It appears to be a good book sharing site.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5210241

Naomi


----------



## brianrowe

I love GoodReads! So much fun!!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4721548.Brian_Rowe


----------



## dannyew

Hi! I'm on Goodreads, too! http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/115002.Dannye_Williamsen

Dannye Williamsen
Author of Second Chances and The Threads That Bind
Owner of Breakthrough Bookstore


----------



## marielamba

Yeah for Goodreads! As a dotty writer, it actually helps me to remember the books I've been reading (I know, crazy, right?)

It's also been a fun way to connect with other readers (I've made some friends and belong to a few discussion boards), and when I read a book that blows me away, I always make sure that I post reviews of it here, as well as on Amazon, shelfari and librarything.

Here's my link to my page...hope to see some of you there.
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/362654.Marie_Lamba

Best,
Marie


----------



## Duane Gundrum

I'm still new to Goodreads, but I'm finding it very interesting. Definitely put all my books up there, and now I'm slowly integrating more friends.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs

Yes, I am. Come on over and ... please... be... my ... friend.


----------



## JFHilborne

Agents and publishers also use GR so it's a good way to stay connected as well as find great book reviews and recommendations.
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4104083.Jenny_Hilborne


----------



## Jennybeanses

We recently started an online book club called Chicks with Swords for readers who enjoy strong female characters in fantasy. We're in the midst of choosing our first book to read together and anyone who enjoys fantasy is more than welcome to join us.

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46767.Chicks_with_Swords_A_Book_Club


----------



## ukdame

I joined a while ago but for various reasons hadn't had a chance to check out the activity on it.  I did this morning and found some nice reviews of my book   As I trawl through the various literary blogs and websites Goodreads is often referred to as one, if not the most influential websites, particularly for reviews.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

StaceyHH said:


> Not to belabor the point, but this is exactly the problem. Authors who have successfully connected with new readers at GR, are for the most part, _connecting as readers_. If you are primarily looking at GR as a marketing tool, you will likely find that you are spinning your wheels over there, and it's probably time that is better spent marketing elsewhere.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick on you specifically, but there are 20 pages in this thread, of people who are on GR, and I've clicked on every linked profile. The majority of people commenting in this thread are authors who are not using GR as _readers_, but simply as another (not so effective) marketing tool.


I agree with Stacey. I hang out on Goodreads as a fellow reader of mysteries and actively participate in three mystery-reading groups, sharing what I'm reading and enjoying. I also share useful information, like links to websites that list the order of mystery series and information about upcoming mystery conferences. And, I make friends with other mystery readers, who when they find out I'm an author, often decide to try reading one of my books.

Yes, I've done Goodreads Giveaways and I have a Q&A Discussion group that I open up when I have a new release, but those activities don't connect me with as many mystery readers as behaving like a fellow mystery reader does.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Yes, I am. But how does it help to promote books or it is just for readers.
http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/5158550?shelf=read


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Beth Groundwater said:


> I agree with Stacey. I hang out on Goodreads as a fellow reader of mysteries and actively participate in three mystery-reading groups, sharing what I'm reading and enjoying. I also share useful information, like links to websites that list the order of mystery series and information about upcoming mystery conferences. And, I make friends with other mystery readers, who when they find out I'm an author, often decide to try reading one of my books.
> 
> Yes, I've done Goodreads Giveaways and I have a Q&A Discussion group that I open up when I have a new release, but those activities don't connect me with as many mystery readers as behaving like a fellow mystery reader does.


Beth, I so agree with your thinking. I really don't like it when an author wants to "friend" me just to sell me a book. But if they participate in the discussions, make recommendations for other books, just BE friendly before trying to sell me their book, I am much more likely to try reading it.


----------



## RachelAstor

Ah, I love Goodreads! I'm on there at:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4754696.Rachel_Astor


----------



## Andre Jute

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Beth, I so agree with your thinking. I really don't like it when an author wants to "friend" me just to sell me a book. But if they participate in the discussions, make recommendations for other books, just BE friendly before trying to sell me their book, I am much more likely to try reading it.


I agree with Stacey, Beth and Patricia. There is one other option. I've opened a group ( http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46791.Robust )where anyone can join, and a few readers have wandered in and stayed because they like the general ambience. I doubt the group will sell many books in the short term or directly, but in the longer term the name-recognition of members who're also writers might be useful at new-book launches. Anyway, the Kindleboards, The Indie Spot and Robust are agreeable places to be, each with a different purpose.

There's also something that's difficult for some authors to understand, which is that their book is not for everyone, and that in fact for almost every book there are vast swathes of people to whom it would be counter-productive to sell a copy of your book, because it would result in bafflement and perhaps resentment expressed as harsh reviews. Beth is smart to let her readers select themselves.


----------



## JA_Paul

I joined goodreads awhile back and it took me a little while to get used to it. Now I like it for finding great new books and authors. I also want to have a book giveaway contest on there but I need to first figure out how to do it.

http://www.goodreads.com/japaul


----------



## AuthorKimberley

Yep, just made you my friend!!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

I *adore* Goodreads and it has streamlined my book buying to an insanely easy level~! If you like Urban Fantasy/Sci-fi/Paranormal Romance please "Friend" me so we can connect on similar reads~

And they have a righteous book montage for my blog too...perfect!
http://www.goodreads.com/tamara_rose_blodgett

Happy Reading~!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Urgh. Last week I made a similar thread elsewhere on the forum, because I couldn't find this one.

Anyway: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2920776.Patty_Jansen


----------



## Tess St John

I was only able to add the first couple of pages of people, then I was at my limit. But I will add more each day. Great to see people in both places. Here's my page.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5121009-tess-st-john


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm on GoodReads and have hardly any friends yet. Friend me? 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4821160.Dara_England


----------



## kansaskyle

Can anyone recommend some good, active groups on Goodreads?  I've tried a few groups, but the discussion hasn't been very frequent or lively.

I'm interested in Sci-Fi/Fantasy, Westerns, Historical Fiction, Thrillers, and Classics.  Ideally, I would like to find group(s) that read one or more books on a monthly basis and have some good discussions.  Oh, and I like to primarily read on my Kindle, but that isn't a show-stopper if I find an active group.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drenfrow

I am a member of the SciFi and Fantasy eBook club over there, started by Geoffrey, a KB member. Here's the link: http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/34146.SciFi_and_Fantasy_eBook_Club We read two books a month, one Fantasy and one SciFi. Not a huge group, but some nice discussion. Come join!


----------



## Keith Rommel

I am looking for fellow writers and fans of the suspense and horror genre to friend me on Goodreads. This is a fantastic social site for readers and writers alike. I have met some great people and would like to continue meeting new people. I have gotten some fantastic reviews and suggestions from the Goodreads network. Stop by and see me.

Send me a friend invite if you're interested.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1126569.Keith_Rommel


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Kyle, here's the groups that I belong to and they are pretty active:

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/19126.The_Mystery_Crime_and_Thriller_Group
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/20786.Book_Haven
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/203.Stephen_King_Fans

In the first two groups, books are nominated every month for 2 different books, one they call the First and then the Second picks of the month (duh!), and you get to vote for which ones you want to read. Then you can participate in reading them or don't have to if you aren't interested in them.

I do have to admit there is some discussion but not a lot. I've found that on-line book clubs/readings just don't have very much discussion, I don't know why.


----------



## drenfrow

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I do have to admit there is some discussion but not a lot. I've found that on-line book clubs/readings just don't have very much discussion, I don't know why.


I think there are a lot of people lurking, but I don't know, maybe afraid to comment. I wish people would comment more too, the discussions are only interesting when people get involved.


----------



## StaceyHH

drenfrow said:


> I think there are a lot of people lurking, but I don't know, maybe afraid to comment. I wish people would comment more too, the discussions are only interesting when people get involved.


Most of the discussions are taking place on individual reviews and profiles. The more active/reading/reviewing contacts you have, the more discussions you'll see.


----------



## Erica Sloane

I'm on there as well. I've tried to find other KB'ers and have sent a few friend requests (hope that's okay). Feel free to friend me, if you wish! 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4850778.Erica_Sloane


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Erica, there's actually a Kindleboards group on Goodreads - http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/15591 It's kind of dead, but there's a thread you can look through to see people from KB who are also on Goodreads.


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm on there, but have only begun to get active.

Feel free to friend: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2916462.Colin_Taber

For that matter, I also have a Facebook fan page if anyone feels the need...


----------



## zeharper

Goodreads has been an interesting way to meet reviewers and readers. I need to get in the swing of using it more often...

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4514585.Zachary_Harper


----------



## James Everington

Yeah, I like Goodreads. Have sent you a friend request...

James


----------



## kansaskyle

drenfrow said:


> I think there are a lot of people lurking, but I don't know, maybe afraid to comment. I wish people would comment more too, the discussions are only interesting when people get involved.


I'm wondering if part of the problem is the lack of strong people to pose thought-provoking questions for others to discuss. It seems like without a spark, pepole just talk about things they like and/or things they don't understand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

***merged a new GoodReads post with the existing thread for Good Reads. . .sorry for any confusion***


----------



## gatehouseauthor

I'm a latecomer to this thread... 21 pages to catch up on!

I've only recently discovered Goodreads, and am sure I'm not utilizing it to its full potential yet. I haven't become involved in any chats there, but I've managed to land a few reviews, and review a few of my favorite books as well. Not a whole lot of friends there, but so far it seems like the Facebook of book nuts like me.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3032176.E_H_Jones


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Dara England said:


> I'm on GoodReads and have hardly any friends yet. Friend me?
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4821160.Dara_England


I just did. Welcome to my circle of friends, Dara.

I still don't know much about goodreads and what to do there.

Here's my link if some one wants to be friends or exchange book listing.
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5158550-dr-s-dhillon


----------



## Arlene Webb

I'm on Goodreads, and it's easy to navigate, but I just havent taken the time to update it like I should. If I'd just devote a couple hours a week to it, it'd be more than good, a 'great'read. sigh. I wonder too, if alot of authors feel like me, reluctant to add a negative review of a peer if we didnt like the read. Anyone wants to friend me, I'll reciprocate.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3448136.Arlene_Webb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

RavenRozier said:


> Friend me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3045643.K_Raven_Rozier


I just did. How do you giveaway books? I am member for a while but still not sure what to do with goodreads.


----------



## balaspa

I am also on Goodreads and even a featured author there.  I hardly ever get out there, however.  Since I found the Kindleboards, I seem to be spending all of my time here.

However, if you happen to be on Goodreads and want to seek me out, I am always happy to friend folks there.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

JennaAnderson said:


> Here's my page - friend me - ha ha
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/984524.Jenna_Anderson


I just did. Below is my goodreads for those who want to be friends. Please feel free to include in add friends.
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5158550-dr-s-dhillon


----------



## teeitup

I previously posted my GoodReads link a couple of weeks ago but realized it was in the Writer's thread and didn't realize this thread was here so will post here too. Enjoy making new friends who love to read

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5376999-sharon-fisher


----------



## brianmartinez

Hey everyone, will be adding you all as Goodreads allows.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4139073.Brian_Martinez


----------



## Stefanswit

I joined last week and am amazed at the quality and breadth of the readership.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am still struggling to understand what to do with goodreads.  I don't know how to ask the readers to get my books FREE and review if they can.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

There's a group called Amazon Kindle.  Within that group there's a heading 'Books by Goodreads authors', you could try that.


----------



## mooshie78

Just signed up. Here's my page if anyone wants to send friend requests. I also joined the Kindleboards group on there.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5486217-josh


----------



## Doug DePew

I'm on Goodreads, too. I like that site. Here's my author page if anybody wants to friend me. 
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4727345.Doug_DePew


----------



## heatherjustesen

I'm also on Goodreads and have my new book, _Blank Slate_ in a Goodreads giveaway right now. My author profie is http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2995434.Heather_Justesen. I'l definitely have to add some new friends off this list. =)


----------



## Fredster

I'm on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4590561.Fred_Anderson

I can get lost on there, just adding books I've read. Which reminds me, I need to update what I'm reading now!


----------



## herocious

I'm on there too

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4615692.Michael_Davidson_herocious_

Hoping to meet most of your over there.


----------



## JILLIAN DODD

I'm pretty new on good reads too! I like it because I can rate the books I have read and get suggestions on new books. I have been seeing a lot of books that I don't think I would have heard of if not for this site. 
You can add me at: 
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5451642-jillian-dodd


----------



## FrankZubek

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4483333-frank-zubek


----------



## M. Wayne Miller Illustration

Certainly, I am on Goodreads. Love the site. I am also using Shelfari, so I update the two regularly as I finish and review books.


----------



## Erin Zarro

I'm also on Goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4472103.Erin_Zarro


----------



## Patty Jansen

I love goodreads! Friend me, especially if you read SF or fantasy:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2920776.Patty_Jansen


----------



## Colin Taber

I've been getting to know the many different groups there. Some are very quiet, while some more lively - and there are so many books there to be discovered!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Patty Jansen said:


> I love goodreads! Friend me, especially if you read SF or fantasy:


I just added you as a friend Patty. Welcome to my circle of friends. What is really you love about good reads. I have seen some other authors saying the same thing. I still need to figure it out.


----------



## Tara Shuler

I'd love to be friends with all of you!

http://www.GoodReads.com/TaraShuler


----------



## marielamba

Okay, this is probably a dumb question, but here goes anyway!  As I'm friending you guys on Goodreads, I'm seeing that some of you come up with fan pages and it says "become a fan" above the friend request button.

I don't think my page does that...at least not from what I could see in my profile.  I'm listed as a Goodreads author, and I see I even have some fans in addition to friends...so I'm kind of scratching my head here.    Is this "fan" page something we set up and add to like on Facebook? Is there an advantage to it?  Or is this something that just "is" when you sign up as an author there?

Sorry for being so obtuse!


----------



## Andre Jute

marielamba said:


> Okay, this is probably a dumb question, but here goes anyway! As I'm friending you guys on Goodreads, I'm seeing that some of you come up with fan pages and it says "become a fan" above the friend request button.
> 
> I don't think my page does that...at least not from what I could see in my profile. I'm listed as a Goodreads author, and I see I even have some fans in addition to friends...so I'm kind of scratching my head here.  Is this "fan" page something we set up and add to like on Facebook? Is there an advantage to it? Or is this something that just "is" when you sign up as an author there?
> 
> Sorry for being so obtuse!


On Facebook everyone has to sign up and receive a personal page. In addition, after you have a personal page, you can create a fan page for you as a writer, and/or for your book or even for each book.

It doesn't work very well with sharing and forwarding stuff from elsewhere, because Facebook demands that you do it as your personal page. In short, it is confusing even when you know why it happens.


----------



## Todd Russell

I'd like to be friends on Goodreads:
http://www.goodreads.com/toddrussell


----------



## Plotspider

I'm on goodreads, but don't really do a lot there.  Hopefully, one day...

J. Gullage


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tara Shuler said:


> I'd love to be friends with all of you!
> http://www.GoodReads.com/TaraShuler


I just added you as a friend and welcome to my circle of friends.


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I am very active on goodreads and run a bookgroup, sort of a spin-off from my blog. I would love to become friends with everyone on there. This is the link to my profile on goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/162369.Alex_Sinclair


----------



## EliRey

Yep I'm on GoodReads as well. Love it! Feel free to friend me! http://www.goodreads.com/elirey


----------



## Colin Taber

Any one got any good tips on the best communities/groups on Goodreads?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I belong to Mystery/Crime/Thrillers; Bookhaven; Book Buying Addicts Anonymous; Amazon Kindle; Stephen King Fans; Outlander; and A Dilemma Indeed, Do I Stitch or Read?


----------



## Andre Jute

Colin Taber said:


> Any one got any good tips on the best communities/groups on Goodreads?


ROBUST is a zero-rules, zero-moderation group:
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46791.ROBUST
"Members indulge in robust intellectual discussion. This is Liberty Hall. You are welcome to discuss any subject or any book in any manner you like. Everyone is welcome. No one is protected or privileged." We have quite a few Australians among the members.

I also find Seb's group, Kindle Readers and Authors, agreeable:
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/42697.Kindle_Readers_and_Authors

There's also the big, active group Amazon Kindle which I sometimes read:
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/2802.Amazon_Kindle

Ad hoc author groups may be worth finding and reading. Here's one I'm currently reading:
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46755.Q_A_with_Gail_M_Baugniet


----------



## jongoff

RavenRozier said:


> I'm there, and I love it. The literary quiz is super addicting, though too many questions about "Twilight."
> 
> There's an ongoing books giveaway (my book, "Last Door" is up for grabs there), and I've won two, myself.
> 
> Friend me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3045643.K_Raven_Rozier


Just for the record, shirtless wolf-boys and sparkly vampires are an abomination. Okay, I guess the shirtless wolf-boy makes sense, after all, turning into a wolf probably ruins a polo, but sparkly vampires? If there ever was grounds for capital punishment, the invention of sparkly vampires surely warrants it!


----------



## Colin Taber

Thanks for that list, Andre.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Andre Jute said:


> ROBUST is a zero-rules, zero-moderation group:....


I may try some of these groups. I don't think I am member of any. Thanks for sharing, Andre.


----------



## kellymcclymer

I just joined last week. I'm still learning my way around, but I've already put a couple of recommended books on my to-be-read pile


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kellymcclymer said:


> I just joined last week. I'm still learning my way around, but I've already put a couple of recommended books on my to-be-read pile


I am comparatively new too and have not done much with it. Are these by well know authors or recommend authors you know whose books you happen to like. The well known authors people already know and need no recommendations. Just curious.


----------



## David M. Baum

I just joined GoodReads a few days ago, but it looks quite nice. Still a lot to find out about it, I suppose.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

raven312 said:


> I just joined when I saw this thread. Looks like an interesting site.


I just joined as well, but haven't really looked deeply into it yet.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5540871-mark-cooper

Mark E.Cooper


----------



## David M. Baum

markecooper said:


> I just joined as well, but haven't really looked deeply into it yet.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5540871-mark-e
> 
> Mark E.Cooper


Ah, yes, making friends. Anyone looking for a friend on Goodreads, I am a lover of mainly epic fantasy, historical fiction (military, medieval to Napoleon-era) and the occasional thriller: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5530391-dave


----------



## Straker

I joined a couple of years ago but didn't really make use of the site until I got my K3 back in December. It's a good way to keep track of my reading now that I can't jot little notes on the inside front cover. I still haven't added all the books I've read but whenever I'm in the mood I go in there and enter a bunch. I haven't gotten into the friends/groups thing much yet but I have posted several reviews. They've added some useful upgrades over the past few months so if you haven't visited in awhile I'd recommend checking it out.

I read mostly science fiction, historical fiction, history, biography and sports. If any of that interests you as well feel free to add me as a friend: 
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2700142-straker


----------



## stacyjuba

I'm on Goodreads also. I enjoy reading the book reviews and posting some of my own, and I've won books through the giveaways. It's a fun site.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2988212.Stacy_Juba%20target=


----------



## StephenLivingston

I'm on goodreads now too. 
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5476673-stephen-livingston


----------



## Ilyria Moon

NYCKindleFan said:


> I just joined and it seems really cool! Looking forward to exploring it more. Here's my invite link if you'd like to be my friend.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5NjgxMzg6MzY0


I'm on it, but I haven't figured it out yet. I signed up a couple of days ago. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4097020.Ilyria_Moon


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I joined last year. Mostly nice people there.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4352895.Andrew_Ashling

Friend me if you like.

_(Not you, Muammar Kadaffi. You know I don't like you.)_


----------



## Ilyria Moon

LOL Andrew 

So, it's like reading groups? Okay, I need to go over and have a little look around; I've only joined the librarian site so far, and that took time to find, so they could fix an error with my book details hehe


----------



## Andrew Ashling

ilyria_moon said:


> LOL Andrew
> 
> So, it's like reading groups? Okay, I need to go over and have a little look around; I've only joined the librarian site so far, and that took time to find, so they could fix an error with my book details hehe


Just to start, look for groups in your genre/niche. Most of the people there are very helpful and patient. Good luck.


----------



## Ilyria Moon

Andrew Ashling said:


> Just to start look for groups in you genre/niche. Most of the people there are very helpful and patient. Good luck.


Thanks, Andrew. I'm over there now, nosing around.


----------



## Not Here

Hi! I've had a goodreads account pretty much since I got my kindle a year and a half ago. Love it on there. Lots of interesting groups and people. Feel free to add me. 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3567528-bethany


----------



## ajbarnett

I'm on Goodreads at http://www.goodreads.com/ajbarnett - I would be pleased to have you add me as a friend


----------



## Matt Maxwell

On Goodreads. Mostly don't use it. Trying to get in the habit again. Belong to precisely zero affiliated groups there.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2312076-matt-maxwell

Go ahead and add me. I'll add you back if the software lets me.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

I'm there. I actually quite like it - not just as a social media thing, but also to organize my reading list. It's a convenient way to make a note of books that look interesting, but that I've no time for in the immediate future.


----------



## kellymcclymer

I just joined recently. I like it, have already started adding books to my TBR pile! I was pleased to see I could add my Goodreads profile to my Facebook Page, too. Looking forward to finding new reader-centric friends.


----------



## Stefanswit

Been on for about a month now and am very impressed with the site. So much to digest.


----------



## ChrisHoward

I set up a GoodReads account a while ago, but didn't do much with it until recently. Having fun so far, getting more reading recommendations!

Here's my author page:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/756763.Chris_Howard

Chris


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Marcin Wrona said:


> I'm there. I actually quite like it - not just as a social media thing, but also to organize my reading list. It's a convenient way to make a note of books that look interesting, but that I've no time for in the immediate future.


Same for me. I am new to it and not in any groups, but seeing what others read and setting the "to read" label on them is a nice feature.

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## Cindy Borgne

Yes, I'm on Goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4729077.Cindy_Borgne

Feel free to friend me.


----------



## sagambino

Yes I am at...

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4389459.S_A_Gambino


----------



## B. Pine

I am on Goodreads. You can find me here:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3433584.B_Pine


----------



## Colin Taber

I find the variety of groups and their activitiy levels quite interesting. Some have thousands of members, but barely move, while others are constantly turning over.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have a stupid question. What do you do there? Do you participate in discussion groups or spend time doing something else.  In other words what is your most favorite part. I know, many of you have told, you love good reads.


----------



## KD Sarge

I'm just getting into it, but I love browsing the "bookshelves" and popping into interesting groups. It's like a bookstore, only you don't feel weird talking to people! At least, I don't. Maybe I should.

Anyway, it's fun to see what people are reading.

I'm here, if you want to say hi: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4453287.K_D_Sarge


----------



## David M. Baum

Another stupid question. 

What is good etiquette with making friends. If someone here encourages friendships, do I just "friend"him/her, or do I send a message "I saw you over at KB, let's be friends."?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

David M. Baum said:


> Another stupid question.
> 
> What is good etiquette with making friends. If someone here encourages friendships, do I just "friend"him/her, or do I send a message "I saw you over at KB, let's be friends."?


I usually send a Friend request and also a note....Saw you on KB.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

What i do is click the goodreads link here on KB and read the profile, then I compare books using the link to see if we have similar tastes in books. If we do, then I use the friend link.

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## Straker

David M. Baum said:


> Another stupid question.
> 
> What is good etiquette with making friends. If someone here encourages friendships, do I just "friend"him/her, or do I send a message "I saw you over at KB, let's be friends."?


I include a short note with my request saying that I saw the person on KB. I'm actually a bit gunshy about making a friend request unless the person specifically encourages it, either here or on GR. But I'm into a few groups now, and I expect that I'll start friending other members as we get to know each other.


----------



## Tess St John

For some reason when I'm on Goodreads, I keep expecting it to open to another pages or something...it's weird...I don't think I navigate it very well yet.


----------



## ireadbooks

Does anyone know how to delete a book? I have some books listed as "to read" that I no longer wish to read.

I can figure out how to change the status (to read, read, currently reading) but I can't figure out how to completely get rid of a book.

Sorry if this is the incorrect forum; I wasn't exactly sure where to put it.


----------



## BELINDA BUCHANAN

Hi,
I recently ran into the same thing myself.  There is a way to remove from your shelf.  If you go to your profile, then open my books and all your books will be listed.  All the way over to the right after date added, you will see a small "x".  If you click on the x next to the book it will remove it from your list.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## ireadbooks

Got it.
Thanks, Belinda


----------



## lolita006

yes! i love this website! this site helps you browse plenty of book choices. and it helps you organize books you've read, currently reading and been wanting to read.  i check this site everyday! lol

here's my profile link. add me up!  http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5589738-thegoodlolita

-lolita


----------



## AmandaHavard

I'm on there too! http://www.goodreads.com/amandahavard

It's useful for finding new reads or reading reviews before you decide to start a new book/series. Great for authors too! Hope to see you guys there


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis

I check in there everyday. It's a great site!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4435650.Joseph_Robert_Lewis


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

I am on goodreads nearly everyday. I absolutely love this site! It's a great place for meeting readers, comparing books and getting in touch with your market (if you're an author).

I have been using goodreads advertising campaign as my primary source of marketing. I average about 40-60 clicks a day at only .20/ea. For you authors out there that use ads as part of your campaign, you know that's cheap! CTR is usually between .05 and .14. It took me a few months to get it that high, but it is well worth it. We'll see my results this time next month.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/720759.Nicholas_A_McGirr

Nicholas.


----------



## Colin Taber

That's not a bad rate. I might look into it, thanks for mentioning it!  

PS - I'm quite a veteran of Facebook advertising. Facebook built the majority of my readership.


----------



## liafairchild

I'm on goodreads too. Not an expert yet. Just learning and building...

http://www.goodreads.com/author/dashboard


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

liafairchild said:


> I'm on goodreads too. Not an expert yet. Just learning and building...
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/dashboard


Lia, is this you? http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4671039.Lia_Fairchild Your link doesn't work


----------



## Michael Parker

I still can't figure Goodreads out. Perhaps it's because I'm new to this game. I offered to send one of my paperbacks to the first person who contacted me through my website. I'm still waiting. I must be doing something wrong. Anyway, whoever contacts me first through my webpage will receive from me, via Amazon a copy of one of my books. You can see me at www.michaeljparker.com. The choice of books is between NORTH SLOPE and A COVERT WAR. Both are available on Kindle. I have seven novels to my credit (hardbacks) and my next is due out in December, published by Robert Hale of London. Title is: THE BOY FROM BERLIN.


----------



## Julie Miller

I'm on GoodReads. Joined last year, but have recently gone back in to start updating my reviews (saying a few words instead of just giving stars).

I'm at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/9300.Julie_Miller there if you want to link.


----------



## jongoff

Am I the only one who thinks Goodreads is awkward in it's navigation?  I don't really like their layout.  Maybe I'm just not familiar with it, but I find it difficult to locate threads I was on recently, or to find topics in which I'm interested.


----------



## David M. Baum

jongoff said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Goodreads is awkward in it's navigation? I don't really like their layout. Maybe I'm just not familiar with it, but I find it difficult to locate threads I was on recently, or to find topics in which I'm interested.


Yeah, a bit. Strangely enough, for some threads I commented on I get notifications if there are new posts, and on others, I don't. 
But like any site, it requires some getting used to.


----------



## AJB

I love Goodreads - and have been adding my books for a year or two now. They have a new book recommendation system which has been great for finding new reading material - 'readers who liked this book also enjoyed...' kind of thing.

I'm at http://www.goodreads.com/ajbraithwaite.

Hope to catch up with you there!

Amanda


----------



## Retired

I love Goodreads. The people I've met there are so incredibly bookish.  My GR profile is http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4797653.Aislynn_Archer.


----------



## seattlegurl2

Yes, I'm on Goodreads. It's a great place for novel lovers and authors of fiction. The recommendations have been great. I've read several that have been referred to me and never been disapointed. And you're right, the people are very friendly.


----------



## wrighton

Good Reads is a great place to meet people and get books as well. I use both library thing and Shelfari, but good reads is more indepth. There is a great deal more interplay among the rooms, and some good robust dialogue. You can talk to both authors and bloggers as well as readers. It hosts books of all kinds and is easy to get around on.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4881048.Leslie_Ann_Wright


----------



## Robert Clear

I'm on Goodreads too. I was pleasantly surprised to find decent groups dedicated to the Greek gods, Victorian literature and early twentieth century literature.

www.goodreads.com/user/show/5160817-robert-clear


----------



## 41419

This is me:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4824783.David_Gaughran

I'm new enough so my library is quite small, and I'm still figuring it all out.


----------



## Guest

Well, I'm also there, just joined a couple of days ago.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4967187.Sebastian_P_Breit


----------



## ashel

Me too!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5605504-genevieve-clark

I haven't really explored much yet, but am excited to get good book recommendations. I will have to start adding people for that, huh?


----------



## HelenHanson

http://www.goodreads.com/helenhanson

I'm in. I'll starting finding you from here backward. Thanks!


----------



## kimandjenn

I'm still stumbling my way around Goodreads.
I'm at: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5190356-kim-and-jenn


----------



## anne_holly

I always say about friends, you can never have too many of the sort that don't expect birthday presents from you.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4509212.Anne_Holly

ETA: My "friend request link" or whatever it is called is this, it seems:
https://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDI4ODYyNzQ6MzY5


----------



## RobynB

I'm still finding my way around Goodreads, too. Anyhow, here's my link (I think): http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4425777.Robyn_Bradley


----------



## LilianaHart

I love Goodreads! Here's my link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4905702.Liliana_Hart


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Right. Well I'm on there too: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4717782.Michael_Kingswood

See y'all there.


----------



## KOwrites

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/998458.Katherine_Owen

Wow. I had no idea you all were on this. I will get to work on connecting with all of you tomorrow. I like Goodreads; I'm new, but it seems like it has lots of great stuff (quotes, books, friends, followers, links).


----------



## Colin Taber

Over the last few weeks I think I've gone from 5 friends to over 20. Thanks for the friends request!


----------



## Ann Herrick

I'm on Goodreads and should get more involved. Glad I found this thread, as I've hesitated to just Friend too many people out of the blue!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/507620.Ann_Herrick


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I just joined GR a couple days ago. Here's my link: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5635617-gabriel-beyers

I'll go back and start sending friend requests. It only lets me do so many in one day so feel free to send me requests, too.


----------



## joanhallhovey

I'm on Goodreads, but I find it very difficult to maneuver the site.  I've tried to post my books and it's just a big mess, so I gave up.


----------



## Pearson Moore

I enjoy GoodReads. I invite all readers to join me there as friends. Here is my profile:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4772196.Pearson_Moore


----------



## David M. Baum

Pearson Moore said:


> I enjoy GoodReads. I invite all readers to join me there as friends. Here is my profile:
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4772196.Pearson_Moore


Hi Pearson, 
This link is to your author page, and I only see a possibility to become your fan. 
I'm guessing that's not your intention. At least, not your initial intention.


----------



## JFHilborne

I'm another Goodreads fan. For those who find it hard to locate the topics they last posted in, you can set email alerts to be notified when a new comment is posted in your topics, however, you may find yourself inundated with emails. I use it mostly to search for book recommendations and share my own reviews. Like Kindleboards, the people on the GR forums are super nice and friendly.


----------



## Andre Jute

joanhallhovey said:


> I'm on Goodreads, but I find it very difficult to maneuver the site. I've tried to post my books and it's just a big mess, so I gave up.


Come join us on ROBUST, Joan. You just arrive and start posting.

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46791.Robust

The invitation is cordially extended to all Kindleboarders who go to Goodreads. It's a zero rules, zero moderation discussion group.


----------



## KOwrites

Andre Jute said:


> Come join us on ROBUST, Joan. You just arrive and start posting.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46791.Robust
> 
> The invitation is cordially extended to all Kindleboarders who go to Goodreads. It's a zero rules, zero moderation discussion group.


Thanks for the open invitation. I joined. It looks like fun. A group on Goodreads without rules is a group for me.

Katherine Owen


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/720759.Nicholas_A_McGirr

For those of you that find goodreads hard to navigate, I beg to differ. I've been using GR primarily to promote my work and find new books to read for about two years now. I absolutely love it. I found their campaigns easier to follow than adwords and facebook combined. Much cheaper too!

Nicholas.


----------



## LunaraSeries

I joined up.  Good site.


----------



## brianspringer13

I'm on there. Still looking for advice and how to maximize my time there. Anyone want to offer up some advice?

Springer


----------



## KOwrites

nicholasmcgirr said:


> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/720759.Nicholas_A_McGirr
> 
> For those of you that find goodreads hard to navigate, I beg to differ. I've been using GR primarily to promote my work and find new books to read for about two years now. I absolutely love it. I found their campaigns easier to follow than adwords and facebook combined. Much cheaper too!
> 
> Nicholas.


Yes! I like their campaign set-up too. It is much easier than FB.


----------



## Anne Maven

Have been using goodreads since my first book came out in March. I do enjoy the site. Had some trouble finding upload pages etc, but that was just the first time. Would love to meet some of you there too. User name - Anne Maven.


----------



## dabnorfish

I'm on there as Christian Dabnor. Which is imaginative...


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

I'm surprised that this thread is pretty slow. I still find goodreads to be one of my best venues for promotion and communicating with my audience.

Nicholas.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## KOwrites

nicholasmcgirr said:


> I'm surprised that this thread is pretty slow. I still find goodreads to be one of my best venues for promotion and communicating with my audience.
> 
> Nicholas.


Maybe it's just hard to keep up with it all. I haven't been on Kindle Boards too much this week myself. I enjoy Goodreads immensely. I would be curious to know how the free e-reader giveaway goes for you. Please update when your contest is done.

Katherine


----------



## Michael Parker

Yes, I'm with Goodreads. I needed to get my head around social networking, book websites, and a general plethora of time wasting places where I shouldn't be. In the end I settled for Writers' Café and Goodreads. I am currently offering my book, A COVERT WAR as a giveaway. Although it will cost me money (I'm only giving away three copies), I hope it will be a way to generate some interest in my name. Although I am the author of seven, hardback novels with an established, London publisher, I only have two of those in paperback. What I find exciting is the gradual build-up of people who have submitted their names for the giveaway (456 so far) and those who have promised to add the book to their bookshelf (46 to date). I know one swallow doesn't make a summer, but I do hope that Goodreads opens up an avenue I previously never knew existed.


----------



## LunaraSeries

I'll be friends with anyone on goodreads. Im internet easy. http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5652294-wyatt-davenport


----------



## Alex MacLean

If anyone wants to friend me on Goodreads, here's my link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5017626.Alex_Maclean


----------



## SuzanneRock

I'm on goodreads as well, if anyone wants to friend me. I'll admit that I don't utilize it as much as I should, but I try. 

www.goodreads.com/Suzanne_Rock


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I sent some friend requests to some of you.  I'll catch up with the rest later (I'm at work. Shhhh!).


----------



## CKVolnek

Greetings,
I too am on Good Reads. Love it. Great site in which to see who is reading what and find reviews. I've friended several people from the list here, so if you see my name pop up, you'll know where I found you. 

would love to have new friends. You can find me at http://www.goodreads.com/ckvolnek

I'm a Children's/MG/YA author so I'm trying to add and review as many books in these genres as I can. Am reading a great one right now called The Beast of Noor by Janet Lee Carey. Great paranormal YA. Am reading it so I can review and compare with my own book coming out in September. Janet has a wonderful voice!
Thanks.
C.K. Volnek


----------



## Stephen_Melling

I joined Goodreads a short while ago. I've also added a few KB members through the request facility. Still BNM at the moment.


----------



## Delaney Diamond

brianspringer13 said:


> I'm on there. Still looking for advice and how to maximize my time there. Anyone want to offer up some advice?
> 
> Springer


I visit Goodreads about three days per week, sometimes more frequently if I have time. The best thing to do is just join the conversation on a thread. Readers just want to get to know you. If they know and like you, they'll buy what you're selling without you having to push it heavily. I seldom start dialogue, but there are always interesting conversations going on. I write contemporary interracial and Af-Am romance, so most of my participation is limited to threads in those groups of readers.

There are author groups on there where you can share advice and get advice on promotion and writing. I stop into those occasionally because I learn from reading the comments of the other authors.

Many of the groups have intro threads where you can introduce yourself. I subscribe to those so that I can welcome newcomers to the groups I participate in. It's another way to be visible.

That's really about it. I don't mention my books much unless someone is looking for a specific book in my genre or I have a new release. But I have noticed the more I participate, the more people place my books on their virtual bookshelves. Good luck!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Totally new to Goodreads, but would like to build my platform. Will go back a few pages and follow...ummm...like...err...do whatever it is you do there (told you I was new).

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5052119.Andy_Rane


----------



## klouholmes

I'm there. I love to record the books I read at Goodreads. And there are good groups going on.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5656222-katherine-holmes

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Larry Marshall

I'm on GoodReads at:

http://www.larrydmarshall.com/getting-a-writing-fix-whats-the-big-deal/

In response to navigation, I do find it hard to get around, particularly following some of the groups. Too much scrolling for my tastes, but it's a great place if you're an avid reader. I have a Shelfari acct too but I haven't checked out Library Thing. Should I?

Cheers --- Larry


----------



## Patrick Reinken

I've been on Goodreads for just under a month. Love it. But I like anything that's about books and how to find good ones.

I even include my Goodreads profile link in my signature here.


----------



## B Regan Asher

This is all very interesting about Goodreads.  I did sign up a while ago but I never did anything with it.  Maybe it's time for another look.


----------



## Sakura Reyna

I have an author account on Goodreads...

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4698283.Tiffany_Fulton


----------



## John Dwyer

Yep, I'm there as well and I welcome any GR friends - http://www.goodreads.com/johndwyer. It seems like a great place to participate in conversations, which is something all authors should be doing. I've made a few sales by just starting a chat about taking your Kindle while travelling. They have loads of groups for every gendre so there's something for everyone. The only problem is finding the time to give it the attention it probably deserves.
I also discovered another site called http://www.librarything.com which seems pretty similar to GoodReads. Anybody on that?
John


----------



## T.M.souders author

I love Goodreads. I like participating in conversations and the like on ther, although, I admit, I don't get to do this as often as I'd like. Here's my page http://www.goodreads.com/tmsouders . I'm going to, probably very slowly, start adding people from this thread!


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Geoffrey said:


> Hurarry! another way to waste time!


Hah, Geoffrey! How true -- 
*smiles*


----------



## Laura Kaye

Ooh, I'll have to dig into this thread and make some new friend requests over there!

Here's my page: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4805272.Laura_Kaye

 Laura


----------



## robertk328

I'm there 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5867079-robert


----------



## Meb Bryant

I need friends on Goodreads. I'm so lonely over there.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4898839.Meb_Bryant

Meb


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Meb Bryant said:


> I need friends on Goodreads. I'm so lonely over there.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4898839.Meb_Bryant
> 
> Meb


Meb,

Got your friend request, thanks!!

Nicholas.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

I've sent a another round of friend requests.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

RavenRozier said:


> I'm there, and I love it. The literary quiz is super addicting, though too many questions about "Twilight."
> 
> There's an ongoing books giveaway (my book, "Last Door" is up for grabs there), and I've won two, myself.
> 
> Friend me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3045643.K_Raven_Rozier


Here's mine: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3385847.Gerrie_Ferris_Finger
I love the Giveaways. I've won several books and have posted one of mine there (last year). 
Agree about "Twilight."


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

BRONZEAGE said:


> Hah, Geoffrey! How true --
> *smiles*


Sometimes. Every once in a while I get a review out of it, which is nice.


----------



## B Regan Asher

Alright folks ... I have not really been involved with GoodReads but I'm going to try to connect with all of you there.  The more the merrier?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Yes, I am on goodreads. But don't know what to do with it.


----------



## B Regan Asher

Hmmm ... I was able to request a connection to one person but I can't find the link for everyone else. I am not particularly comfortable on GoodReads yet. Anyone feel like initiating the connection to me first? ... I'm at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4953325.B_Regan_Asher.


----------



## robertk328

B Regan Asher said:


> Hmmm ... I was able to request a connection to one person but I can't find the link for everyone else. I am not particularly comfortable on GoodReads yet. Anyone feel like initiating the connection to me first? ... I'm at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4953325.B_Regan_Asher.


Got your request, thanks!


----------



## JWBirch

I'm on Goodreads! You can find me.... here: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5068602.James_Wallace_Birch


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author

I'm on Goodreads as well:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2964057.Aubrie_Dionne

I love Goodreads! I've learned about so many books from my friends that I would have never seen in the bookstore.

Good luck and have fun with it!


----------



## ciscokid

I don't post much here, but I am on Goodreads if anyone wants to send me a friend request. I'm just getting started here and on Goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4528649-ciscokid


----------



## joshtremino

Good reads is a great site. I actually like it quite a bit more than shelfari.


----------



## R. M. Reed

This is me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1126509.Robin_M_Reed

I go there but I get a little lost and am not sure what to do.


----------



## mikelewis

I've found Goodreads a lot easier to navigate and understand than Librarything.com which still puzzles me.

I haven't had much chance to explore the site or post on groups yet, partly as having had 2 cataract operations in the last three months I've been rationing my time online as the drops make my eyes sensitive to a computer screen.

I have a profile here:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4990134.Mike_Lewis

Mike


----------



## Dante Kleinberg

Goodreads is rad!

http://www.goodreads.com/dantebk

I really like keeping track of what books I read, and then seeing the little info page showing how many I've read so far this year.

http://www.goodreads.com/user_challenges/50278

It makes me feel so interesting! You mean I read Bossypants, Blood Meridian, AND Sylvie and Bruno? What a character I must be!


----------



## kisala9906

I know there are other post but they are all over a year old so I hope it is ok if I start one? If not I am so sorry! Anyway I love the site and I am also falling quickly in love with this one!! =) If anyone at all would like to be friends on Goodreads feel free to add me! Happy Reading!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4953698-dierdra-byrd?ref=header


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author

I added you as a friend.  Happy reading! Goodreads is a lot of fun.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Goodreads threads merged together. . . .sorry for any confusion.


----------



## kisala9906

Ann in Arlington said:


> Goodreads threads merged together. . . .sorry for any confusion.


Ah well thanks! =)


----------



## Simon Haynes

I'm on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/541847.Simon_Haynes

I'm #34 on the most books owned list, and I've only managed to add half my library ...


----------



## mikelewis

I have sent some friend requests...



Mike


----------



## SeanBlack

Also on Goodreads but just started getting the hang of it. Seems like a great site.

I can be found here:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2892163.Sean_Black

I'm also running a giveaway at the moment. Ten hardcover first editions of Gridlock are up for grabs - but only for readers in the US.

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/14274-grid-lock


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Here's me on GR:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5072746

And I'm also running a free Kindle draw for GR members only.


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

For book junkies, GoodReads is like a candy store
I'm there, at
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4589370.Iain_Edward_Henn
and would love a visit
cheers
Iain


----------



## Cassandra Blizzard

Ok, Here is mine: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5060695.C_D_Blizzard


----------



## normcowie

One of my favorite things about GoodReads is you can link it to your blog, so when you post a review it pops right up on your blog.  

Norm


----------



## JFHilborne

Been on GR for a while. It's a great site.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4104083.Jenny_Hilborne


----------



## AliShams

Hi I've been on Goodreads for some time, but never really active. I have added most of you as friends hoping to be more active 

I'm new to this blog too 

I don't mind reviewing your books too. below is the link to my page on Goodreads:

http://www.goodreads.com/alishams2266


----------



## Vanessa Wu

I welcome friend requests on Goodreads. I am reading more and more kindle books but I also post reviews of paperback books and, well anything really.

I posted 6 reviews today and I usually check the updates regularly to see what others are reading. I like to read other people's reviews after I've read a book and I generally send them a friend request if we had a similar response. Quite often they ignore me though. Oh well.

http://www.goodreads.com/vanessathebold


----------



## Collin Moshman

Sending some friend requests and quite happy to receive as well:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/723261.Collin_Moshman


----------



## ronvitale

I am on Goodreads:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4078431.Ron_Vitale

Please feel free to friend me there.

Thanks!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Here's my profile:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4375788.Nicholas_Andrews


----------



## Harry Shannon

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/252353.Harry_Shannon


----------



## Joseph Grinton

Here is my profile on Goodreads, where you are welcome to connect with me.

The thing I like most about it is seeing what other people are reading without having to make much of an effort. Sorry, I am a bit lazy.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3702683-joseph-grinton


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

NYCKindleFan said:


> I just joined and it seems really cool! Looking forward to exploring it more. Here's my invite link if you'd like to be my friend.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM2MDM5NjgxMzg6MzY0


Love, love, love goodreads. It's a great place for readers, and every writer should be there, too. Check out the giveaways.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

I love goodreads. It takes getting used to, but after you do, you'll spend a lot of time there.
Visit me at:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3385847.Gerrie_Ferris_Finger


----------



## DL_Snell

Just added a bunch of you guys. Here's me...

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1241378.D_L_Snell


----------



## Borislava Borissova

I would love to add and be added there 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3951077-borislava-b-borissova-author


----------



## Mike French

Yep This is me ...

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4898651.Mike_French

Well not actually me you understand, I'm me 

I think.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Can't remember if I added my info or not, but here it is for GoodReads: 
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1206111.Amy_Corwin

Thanks!


----------



## jamesmonaghan

I'm on Goodreads:

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/1116739-bookboy-brown

Look forward to "friending" you all! 

James


----------



## DL_Snell

Added you guys!


----------



## martaszemik

Yes, I'm on Goodreads too. 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/6468051-marta-szemik

Looking forward to seeing you there!
Marta


----------



## teashopgirl

I check Goodreads more often than Facebook. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/721356.Laura_Schaefer


----------



## Darlene Jones

I'm on Goodreads and like it, but I don't think I've figured out the best ways to be using it.

Here's my link http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/6505989-darlene-jones


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Love, love, love Goodreads. I have my books posted there. I belong to several groups. I read the books, discuss, disagree. Great Site


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Mike French said:


> Yep This is me ...
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4898651.Mike_French
> 
> Well not actually me you understand, I'm me
> 
> I think.


Here's my Goodreads link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/dashboard

My Ghost Ship Giveaway is about to expire, but log in. You have two more days to win a free copy. It's a great book if I do say so myself.


----------



## 55168

Well, hello there! Here's my Goodreads link: http://www.goodreads.com/melhael

Feel free to add me. I'm a fantasy, science-fiction fan who enjoys the occasional horror novel.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Yep! I'm there, too - http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1206111.Amy_Corwin


----------



## Guest

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5379829-istvan-szabo-ifj

A question. How do you get the author status at Goodreads?


----------



## Scribejohn

Hi, I've been on Goodreads for a while and have a couple of my books featured there. 

However, I've been busy finishing a new book and need to be more active there again - and HERE! This is my first post in a long while here.

I also notice I need to update my profile with two further kindle books. Now, if only I can recall how to do that??


----------



## Jen Black

I'm on Goodreads but I've never really figured out how it works - my entries do the funniest things! I suppose I don't spend enough time there and I should because it is a good site for booklovers. 
Jen


----------



## kae

Guardian said:


> http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5379829-istvan-szabo-ifj
> 
> A question. How do you get the author status at Goodreads?


There's a link at the very bottom of your page marked "Author program" and go to the topic "How do I join?" That has the info.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I'm there too. Feel free to friend me... 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/396795.Aris_Whittier


----------



## tinytoy

I joined earlier this month and love it. It's addicting for sure. http://www.goodreads.com/tinytoy


----------



## Lah Lah

I've been on Goodreads for a little while, tho most of what you'll find in my shelves right now is manga. Send request will accept : )

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5182832-in-your-wake


----------



## amiblackwelder

Been a member for awhile and love it! I have a blog that feeds there and tons of reviews I do each month!


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

I'm on there too. I love Goodreads and am happy to accept friend requests - the more the better 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5093822.Amanda_Leigh_Cowley


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I've been on Goodreads for a few months now. It's quite an interesting community. Here's my link.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4876822.Greg_Curtis

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## KateEllison

I hang out on Goodreads occasionally... I find a lot of books to add to my TBR pile there 

You can friend me here: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4863270.Kate_Ellison


----------



## Richardcrasta

Hi,

I am pretty much a newbie on Goodreads, but here is my profile, I think:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/721785.Richard_Crasta

Please connect. I am fascinated by honest, fearless, human, compassionate, witty authors (Maya Angelou, Saul Bellow, Henry Miller, Kurt Vonnegut, Salman Rushdie, V. S. Naipaul--well, quite a range of authors).


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Forgot to ask. I used to have a blog on Goodreads, but it fell over. In essence what I wrote on it would no longer transfer across to my Amazon author page. When I contacted the admins at Goodreads, they said it was a recognised problem and they were working on it. But a week later it still didn't work and I'd heard nothing back from them, so I started a new blog on Blogspot. 

Has anyone else had this problem and did it get fixed?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Steven Stickler

I just joined goodreads recently, here's my url:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5619121.Steven_Stickler

I'm still working on getting friends. Sad, sad, lonely me 

Actually, I'm working on it, just haven't had a chance to contact folks and let them know I'm on there yet. You KBers are the first to know


----------



## martaszemik

Yes, I'm on goodreads as well. Here's my link:

http://www.goodreads.com/martaszemik

See you there 

Marta


----------



## Rich Walls

Big fan of Goodreads so far -- see you there!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5393393.Rich_Walls


----------



## Rasi22

I'm there. Come see me. http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4239708-douglas-brown


----------



## AnneBrooke

I do love Goodreads - my book list is growing!!

Here's my link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/787188.Anne_Brooke

Anne
xxx


----------



## lauralouise

I just joined today and can't believe I hadn't heard about it before! The only problem is it gets so addictive rating books you've read that pop up and reading the recommendations, I can tell this is going to be a major procrastinating device!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Strangely I just got a reply to my query to Goodreads yesterday or the day before.I don't check my emails every day. The problem has been fixed and so hopefully if you do put a blog on Goodreads, it'll link across to your Amazon author page if you want it to.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## thwaters

Luv, luv, luv Goodreads! I enjoy using it to rate all of the books I've read -- I try to write a review for each one but occasionally I'll just rate it. Plus, I love using Goodreads as a tool to stay connected to people and also to get great book recommendations. In addition to Goodreads, I signed up for Library Thing but never use it -- it's not nearly as cool as Goodreads.
Here's my Goodreads linkie for anyone who is interested:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4444291.T_H_Waters

Cheers !! Tera


----------



## R.M. ArceJaeger

I'm there. I'm also on Shelfari, but so far I like GoodReads better, although it's nice how you can edit book details on shelfari

http://www.goodreads.com/rmarcejaeger


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

I joined Goodreads right after publishing my book. I spent my first day quickly adding fifty books I'd already read to my shelf so I could become a Librarian and edit my book information.  Since then I've been really enjoying keeping track of what I've read and adding more to my 'to-read' list. Here's my profile: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5266694.Elisabeth_Grace_Foley


----------



## seanday

I think GoodReads is an excellent way to find new books and keep track of what you've read. It makes it easy to remember where I left off on various series, and keeps me from rereading a book by accident.


----------



## Eliza Baum

I've had a goodreads account under my real name for awhile, but I never really used it. Mostly because I was too lazy to try and get all of my books entered, because I have a lot.  However, I joined up under this name and am trying to be a good girl and actually add my books. I haven't gotten into a lot of the cool features yet, so I'm exploring. I'd love to befriend anyone with similar reading interests (fantasy, mystery, suspense, YA, classics, some sci-fi, some romance)!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5834453-eliza-baum


----------



## jwest

Goodreads is pure awesomeness (my wife assured me that is a word because Kung Fu Panda is one of her favorite movies !

I just sent you a Friend Invitation. It's nice to meet you!

Best wishes,
James


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

Hi there - I welcome all friends on Goodreads, as well. I *think* this is the right link to give you: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5137823.Kathy_Lynn_Harris

Hope to see you over there!


----------



## SadieSForsythe

I'm a member. I have to confess I find remember and rating books a little addicting. I really enjoy it. 
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5634574


----------



## Nana Malone

I'm a member on goodreads. http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4341612.Nana_Malone

Though I must admit, I'm probably not going in as often as I should to see what's new and what folks are reading. I find the interface a little confusing sometimes.

Nana


----------



## pjDominicis

I found GoodReads last week and it seems really interesting. I'm still working on my author page: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5632179.P_J_Dominicis


----------



## Marie S

Goodreads is great. Here's my author page:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5219021.Marie_Symeou


----------



## Jim Chaseley

Yes, goodreads is a great site. Very useful to reader and author alike.

My profile's in my sig, but that's such a long way away, so here it is, in a much more clickable location: Jim Chaseley 

Pop along and say hi!


----------



## WillPetersen

I've been on GoodReads for a couple of months, getting to know the place and situating my books. I'll be going through the blog this weekend to find some new GoodReads friends. I don't have any friends on Goodreads yet, and I think my profile is getting lonely...LOL. Now that I'm sort of caught up on other things, maybe I can participate a little more. I love the lists, and the fact that I can keep a virtual library of what I've read, with ratings...pretty cool.

Look for some friend invites this weekend from me! (William Petersen)

Feel free to drop me an invite, I'll be bouncing around the web all weekend.

W.P.

2-19-2012

I've got some new GoodReads friends on my blog today - http://www.williampetersen.wordpress.com - including Ashley Fontainne, Jim Chasely and Pedro L. Alvarez

I'm also adding all my new GoodReads friend's books to my shelves, hopefully it will help connect some readers and writers. (I'm all about promoting others, but I won't arbitrarily rate books I haven't read. I can, however, add them to my shelves for everyone to see...they are also shown with their cover art on my blog page...)

2-20-2012 You guys are awesome! Thanks to all my new friends...I'm going down the list to include a few each day on my promo blog.

Smiley
W.P.


----------



## JimC1946

I've been on Goodreads a couple of years, but I've only recently began to really use it.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2620012-jim


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

I've been a goodreads member for awhile now, and I find the reader side of it pretty cool. But honestly, I am not very tech savvy and I do find it a little hard to figure out sometimes, but maybe that's just if your a goodreads author? I do shelfari too, I do find it easier to use. But I don't use either a lot. My reading list is already so long, I really don't find that I'm ever searching for new reads on a regular basis. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5113138.Rachel_M_Humphrey_D_aigle


----------



## jbcohen

I know what you mean about the to be read stack, mine is not very long its long enough. I have been keeping a rather long to be read stack which I am trying to work down a bit. Also if you are here then you are tech savy.



livinginfantasyland said:


> I've been a goodreads member for awhile now, and I find the reader side of it pretty cool. But honestly, I am not very tech savvy and I do find it a little hard to figure out sometimes, but maybe that's just if your a goodreads author? I do shelfari too, I do find it easier to use. But I don't use either a lot. My reading list is already so long, I really don't find that I'm ever searching for new reads on a regular basis.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5113138.Rachel_M_Humphrey_D_aigle


----------



## lauralouise

Hi everyone on GoodReads! 
I've just made a short quiz on the GoodReads site, using the theme of Native Amerians in popular literature as the theme, and mentioning animal spirits and other ideas relevant to my book in some fun questions.

http://www.goodreads.com/quizzes/tag/native%20american

Has anyone else done this? I've discovered a new addiction to quizzes and can now see myself being tempted to make many more!


----------



## Anjasa

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5722929.M_Keep is me. I'd specifically love to meet more people who like high/epic fantasy, science fiction, speculative fiction, and erotica.

<3


----------



## Ken Magee

I'm a big fan of Goodreads... it's another fun place to meet people who love books.

I'm at http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2896070.Ken_Magee ... drop me a note and be my friend!


----------



## Jim Chaseley

WillPetersen said:


> I've got some new GoodReads friends on my blog today - http://www.williampetersen.wordpress.com - including Ashley Fontainne, Jim Chasely and Pedro L. Alvarez
> 
> I'm also adding all my new GoodReads friend's books to my shelves, hopefully it will help connect some readers and writers. (I'm all about promoting others, but I won't arbitrarily rate books I haven't read. I can, however, add them to my shelves for everyone to see...they are also shown with their cover art on my blog page...)


Sorry Will, I had a busy weekend and totally missed this. That's a good idea, I'll add a couple too. As soon as my website's up I'll be sure to return the favour. Thanks for the blog mention!

My workplace block blogs...So I'm just going to take a look at your blog on my phone, instead. Ha!


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Sure! Shoot me your friend requests. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5751969.Ras_Ashcroft


----------



## Savannah_Page

Goodreads is a lot of fun and I get a lot of book recommendations from it, actually. I love finding a good read (haha) based off of various friends' and their friends' reviews.

It's also great for authors. I signed on to be a librarian to manage my own book and content and find that it's been a good platform for reviews and referrals just as much as Amazon. Love me some Goodreads!

Here's my account. Friend me and I'll be happy to do the same. Love seeing what people read and like!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5378484.Savannah_Page

Savannah Page


----------



## Carl Ashmore

I'm on Goodreads and this is my author page:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4404109.Carl_Ashmore


----------



## Nana Malone

juan03 said:


> Before I jump in, can someone explain how Goodreads works?


With Goodreads, you can find and review books. It's primarily a reader forum, though authors are pretty active. But the readers are in charge. YOu can follow the reviews of people who interest you etc. There are also groups and forums that you can join to chat.

Does that help a little?


----------



## herocious

I'm on goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4615692.Michael_Davidson_herocious_


----------



## MyricaBlue

I just joined and I'm still figuring out how to navigate around, but it looks dangerously fascinating for someone who already reads more than she writes. Wry grin.

Would love to make some friends: http://www.goodreads.com/myricablue

My favorite genre fiction includes mysteries and westerns, but I'll read almost everything, including cereal boxes when a book isn't handy.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Goodreads is a great community for exchanging and recommending books. I'll friend all who friend me.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4893283.Neil_Ostroff


----------



## Nana Malone

MyricaBlue said:


> I just joined and I'm still figuring out how to navigate around, but it looks dangerously fascinating for someone who already reads more than she writes.


That is exactly why I had to set a time limit for myself. It's so easy to get sucked in reading reviews and adding things to my TBR pile. It's like FB, Twitter, or these boards. I have to set a limit or my WIPs start to miss me.


----------



## Buttercup

I'm on Goodreads as well.  goodreads.com/Bubbakinns


----------



## Gone To Croatan

I finally set up an account there: http://www.goodreads.com/edwardmgrant

Now I have to try to remember which books I've read so I can rate them .


----------



## AbigailFero

I've also just found Goodreads, from someone on here! I can see it being very addictive, especially as I try to figure out how it works..


----------



## glennlangohr

I'm on goodreads, but haven't done much with it yet. Here is my link and friends are welcome! http://www.goodreads.com/lockdownpublishing


----------



## Savannah_Page

I LOVE Goodreads. It's a great way to find books that fit your past reading lists. And to get recommendations from fellow Goodreads friends and/or fans. I've been finding a lot of gems through Goodreads.


----------



## J. Cooper

Im there too, dont forget me!!!

http://www.goodreads.com/charlescooper


----------



## Richard Parks

I'm a big fan of Goodreads as well. I read sf/f, non-fiction, mythology, folklore...well, lots of things. 

http://www.goodreads.com/ogresan


----------



## 4eyesbooks

Hello everyone! I'm on goodreads too. Here is my page http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3155533.Angela_Muse


----------



## Coral Moore

Oh good gravy! How did I not know there was a Goodreads sharing thread?  I love Goodreads. I keep track of all my reading there and take part in quite a few groups.

http://www.goodreads.com/coralm is me.

Full disclosure: I'm an author as well as a reader. However, I absolutely do not send out unsolicited messages, suggestions, or invitations.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

One of my favorite things about Goodreads is that it allows you to connect with readers all over the world. I'm astounded at the people I've met there. You can join discussion groups based on the specific types of books that you like, not simply the usual genres. As a reader and author I think it's great!

This is me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1420100.Harriet_Schultz


----------



## Holly Bush

Hi I'm a newbie. Sorry to say I'm completely addicted to GR. I like new friends because I can see what others are reading. I'll follow the ones above tomorrow. Hitting the sack for now. 
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3378392.Holly_Bush


----------



## pavb2

I like the recommendations and it's great to keep track of what you've read over a given period of time.


----------



## Amyshojai

I signed up for GoodReads a long time ago but just now getting back into it: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4339636-amy-shojai

And I love LOVE thrillers! (my debut thriller pubs next fall) and spend lots of time reading thrillers and nonfiction pet books. I have a stack of books to get caught up inputting. Seems I just read 'em, add to the stack and forget to do a review. *sigh*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

yes, I am on goodreads. Is GoodReads a good place to discuss and market books I meant not this thread but goodreads....


----------



## ChrisWard

I'm also on Goodreads.  Not sure what part I'm supposed to link to but you can find me pretty easily.  My profile picture is of a painting of two lovers walking in the rain.

Chris Ward


----------



## A.A

I'm there too.  This is me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5786232.Anya_Allyn


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> yes, I am on goodreads. Is this a good place to discuss and market books


"This" -- as in "this thread" is not -- it's in the Book Corner where self-promotion isn't allowed.

You'll have to check on Goodreads as to what they allow there. . . . . .


----------



## Vukovina

I'm new to Goodreads:

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/8083160-b-z-r-vukovina

It looks like a convenient way to track what you've read and find new books to read, though it's also a memory hog. I've forgotten what I've read! I keep jogging my memory by jumping from book to author to author to user to book in search of what Donald Rumsfeld might call the _unknown knowns_.

As I get more friends and more recommendations, I hope to discover some great _unknown unknowns_, too.


----------



## balaspa

I am still on there and I am going to try to make more of an effort to be on there and participate.  I am shamefully bad at that.


----------



## Flowers4you

I am a member of Goodreads as well. What I love about it is making new friends with readers and authors. It's a great support system. I've met some amazing Indie authors who have such talent. Several of them are now my favorite authors. You can also ask questions and get feedback. It's a nice site for support!


----------



## jasonzc

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/23555.Jason_Z_Christie

The best reading site there is...


----------



## Flowers4you

Oh I forgot to add my link and I'd love some more friends!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/653408.Terri_Marie


----------



## RSHunter88

I'm on Goodreads. I find the site a little confusing to navigate, but I'd definitely want more friends and fans!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4753109.R_S_Hunter


----------



## jeffyo

I like Goodreads because they have contests where you can give your book away, see who entered, and correspond with them (e.g. sorry you didn't win).   Also, for some reason it's not full of blatant marketing and seems to be mostly readers.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Goodreads has excellent reader groups in historical fiction,

and for fiction and nonfiction reads in prehistory / antiquity /mythology, and classical Greece and Rome. There is also an Ireland-focused group. A place to discover way too much to read !

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4664914.J_S_Dunn


----------



## tinytoy

Wow, I need to get back through this thread and starting adding you all. In the meantime I'll repost my GR profile: www.goodreads.com/tinytoy

One of these days I'll get around to expanding my "read" shelf to more than just the past year's worth of reading.


----------



## matt youngmark

I like Goodreads a lot -- it does seem like the community over there is made up of passionate readers who genuinely love books.

There's a giveaway going on for m brand new release (a superhero choose-your-own-adventure for teens and adults) right now, if anyone's interested! http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13578027-thrusts-of-justice


----------



## scottmarlowe

I'm on Goodreads. Love the site and the community. Here's my page:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4181166.Scott_Marlowe

I've connected with some good people there--readers and authors--and done some giveaways that I thought went pretty well. It's one of my "daily visit" sites.


----------



## niahflame

Add me!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/655348-stacie


----------



## HDJensen

I love Goodreads.

Feel free to send me a friend invite. I love making friends with fellow readers/book enthusiasts!

Friend me here: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/2870615.Heather_Jensen


----------



## EmilyG

Add me too!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/7947281-ejg


----------



## Steven Lee Gilbert

Love goodreads. Great place to discover great books. You can find me there by clicking here.


----------



## Liz Davis

I'm on Goodreads too. I love it. I'll try to befriend as many of you as I can. Here's my link:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5450561.Liz_Grace_Davis


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Yes, I am on Goodreads. I love to be friends with as many of you as I can. Here's my link:
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/5158550-dr-s-dhillon


----------



## Savannah_Page

Love Goodreads! Definitely love that you can set up events/giveaways/contests. Will actually be setting up a contest there next week to promo my new book. Goodreads is a great place to find new books, too. And it's fun to see what similar-book suggestions I get when I create my lists and rate.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I'm there too.... http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/396795.Aris_Whittier

I've already hit some of you up as friends...some of you were already my friends


----------



## tinytoy

I just added quite a few of you, up until GR told me that I've met the maximum allowance of friend additions for the day. 

http://www.goodreads.com/tinytoy


----------



## JenniferRenee

I absolutely _love_ Goodreads! I use it every day. I've found wonderful books, people, and reviews that have helped open my eyes up to new reads. I would recommend it to anyone, and I do!

Feel free to friend me  http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/7665498-jennifer


----------



## Steverino

Goodreads is really neat. There's nothing else quite like it.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4740874.Steven_W_White


----------



## Neil Ostroff

I'm on and I've met hundreds of friends. It's a great site. Here's my link.
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4893283.Neil_Ostroff


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

I'm on goodreads too: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5767787.SunHi_Mistwalker


----------



## lorezskyline

Goodreads is such a useful tool for reviews organising what you've read and finding new books.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4060630-lo-rez-skyline


----------



## richee

Yes joined yesterday,like it so far,please feel free to friend me !! http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/9126195


----------



## henryandhenrybooks

Love this site!


----------



## MartinWrites

Goodreads? Of course: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5357199.Martin_Pond


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I've found authors I never would have otherwise and readers from around the world via Goodreads. I think it's a great resource for readers and writers. 
This is me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1420100.Harriet_Schultz


----------



## Boatie

I did go on once last week, and I was a little overwhelmed about getting started - couldn't prioritize.  I want to get into the flow of it, but I"m not sure where to start or how steep the learning curve is.


----------



## Eliza Baum

Boatie said:


> I did go on once last week, and I was a little overwhelmed about getting started - couldn't prioritize. I want to get into the flow of it, but I"m not sure where to start or how steep the learning curve is.


I didn't really get into it the first time, either, but now I love it. I would recommend starting by just adding your books and rating them. That can take awhile. Then come back to this thread and add some friends. I think the value and entertainment of the site increases as you add friends, because you will then see what books they add, their reviews, their group comments, etc. I can't tell you how many books have gone on my TBR list because of seeing them there.

Then, once you're comfortable with that, start checking out the groups. I'm still not 100% used to the navigation of them, but I've got a few good ones, and they've offered interesting discussions and great book recommendations.


----------



## highbluejohn

I joined up recently and I'm glad I did. Do yourself a favour and check it out, if I can bumble my way around the site, anyone can!
Jack...


----------



## pavb2

I'm on Goodreads would love a few invites

Paul A.

http://www.goodreads.com/

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/15591.Kindleboards_com


----------



## Brenda Sorrels

Brenda Sorrels's Profile (edit profile)

I'd love to have more friends on Goodreads....

I read mostly fiction and historical fiction, but I enjoy a good memoir or biography. I also like the classics, so I usually have two or three books going at a time.

I am a writer (The Bachelor Farmers) novel,historical fiction, set in the winter of 1919 in Northern Minnesota. I was born and raised in Fargo, N.D. a...more

http://www.goodreads.com/goodreadscomBrendaSorrels


----------



## Cody Young

Yes - I'm on Goodreads - see you over there!
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3436661.Cody_Young


----------



## Miriam Minger

New to Goodreads so drop by and friend me. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1005325.Miriam_Minger


----------



## 90daysnovel

I'm also new to Goodreads - definitely not got the hang of it yet.
My author profile is up at
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5830851.Sean_Campbell


----------



## Jeffrmarks

I'm on Goodreads too. I've tied it to my Facebook and Twitter too, so people know what I'm reading.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/237582-jeffrey-marks

Jeff


----------



## Barbara F

I am a member. I don't read as much as I once did now that I write. I do enjoy getting updates in my email that directs me back to the site. It's a great way to keep track on what everyone is reading and what they think of the books, whether they be mine or others. It's interesting to me how someone can read the same book and have a different perception on it or how vastly different everyone's taste is. Maybe it's the writer in me, maybe not. Here is my author profile- http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4765582.Barbara_Farquharson_Scott


----------



## kennyc

Yep, been there even before here. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5815270.Kenny_A_Chaffin


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Here's mine. Please feel free to add me as a friend 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5122803.Joseph_Evans


----------



## C.F.

I'm on Goodreads. The link is in my sig. 

I love the communities, but I have a hard time with the forum layout. I wish the site was built on the same type of forum software as Kindleboards.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Goodreads can be time consuming, especially if you participate in a few forums, but it's a great way to meet readers from all over the world who either like the same kind of books as you read or write.

You can also connect with other authors and find people who might be interested in reviewing your book.

Harriet

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1420100/Harriet_Schultz
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## LunaraSeries

I'm on goodreads and will friend back: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4960387.Wyatt_Davenport


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I go on goodreads to review goods I read. But, overall, I have no idea how to use it.


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

I am! I'd love more friends!!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

My author page on Goodreads is up: http://www.goodreads.com/nciacchella It's still pretty basic, but I'll be adding some reviews of books that I really enjoy.

I've been using it for years (with a pseudonym) and I love it. There are some posters there whose word I have really come to trust, and they help me to avoid the books that I probably wouldn't enjoy and find books I love that I never even knew existed. I also really love the giveaways. I could spend hours just looking through the books that are up for grabs.


----------



## Sarah Peters

I have been a good-reads person for at least 2 years and I love that sight. This sight is great if you want to see what is popular or what your favorite author is coming up with next. This is also where I first started writing my first book reviews for new/old authors that I liked, a thing I still do in my free time. I am telling more and more people about it and they became instant fans.


----------



## Tracey

I have just rejoined on Goodreads. I forgot my old user/password lol. Here is my new profile for anyone that wants to friend me 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/9686003-tracey

Hopefully I can build up a base again.


----------



## ChrisWard

Here's me on Goodreads -

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5757409.Chris_Ward

It's a nice site, although there is only so much discussion on a particular book that I do. The people are nice, though. I don't feel like I'm endlessly being spammed and I can just go about my business of commenting on what I feel like without any kind of agenda.

My first published book is up for a giveaway at the moment so feel free to enter that. Almost 270 people have signed up in the first week so clearly they like the paperback cover, which is a bit more classy than the ebook.


----------



## Al Stone

I love Goodreads. I've made some great friends and I love the recommendations I get. I've had no problems with spamming. It's a friendly community.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5227478.Alecia_Stone


----------



## jenniferlweil

Requested to be friend - I love this site. Use it everyday at least. Always looking new people to connect with. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5831854.J_L_Weil


----------



## bltackett

I'm always looking for new Goodreads friends. I devour books and thus far I don't have enough friends to keep me well supplied. http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM1OTgzNDk4NDk6Mzgw


----------



## robertbevan

Eliza Baum said:


> I would recommend starting by just adding your books and rating them.


are you really supposed to rate your own books? that's not looked upon as kind of lame? i'm not here to judge, mind you. if that's an okay thing for people to do, i'll hop over there right now and rate my book.

i joined goodreads last week. i'm having a bit of a hard time trying to figure it all out, but i'll get there eventually. my author page is still processing, but here's a link to my member page.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/10031205-robert-bevan


----------



## RikNieu

I'm on Goodreads and, now don't lob me with fruit, but I don't really get the point. I've gotten better suggestions from Reddit than whatever the Goodreads algo lobs at me.


----------



## robertbevan

okay... my author page processed. http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/797715.Robert_Bevan

now what?

i really have no idea what to do with this. i managed to manually add my book on there, but the cover image is missing, and i don't know how to add it on.

also, my goodreads page has my book, and three books by other authors whose name is the same as mine. how can i ditch those guys?

also... hooray and here i am, but what the hell am i supposed to do on goodreads? i don't even really understand what it is. i'm sorry for being a moron.

can anyone point me to some sort of idiot's guide to goodreads?


----------



## philstern

Feel free to friend me on Goodreads:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/418474.Phil_Stern


----------



## tru_blu32

I've been on goodreads.com for a long time. I love that site. It makes it easy to keep up with what I've read and to find good books.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5787027.Deanna_Ballard


----------



## LT Ville

I'm on goodreads too. My author page is http://www.goodreads.com/ltville


----------



## KaryE

I'm just getting started on Goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/9182133-kary-english


----------



## BombayMixx

Hey everyone,

I'm also on good reads and can't wait to explore more good books to read!

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/10381431-s-l-lewis


----------



## SlenkDee

Just accepted and looking forward to sharing books! Mine is linked below:

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15712809-from-the-grand-canyon-to-the-great-wall

***

"From The Grand Canyon to The Great Wall: Travelers' Best Worst And Most Ridiculous Stories From The Road"

67 stories from 45 countries - 54 authors from all over the world. The good, the bad and the ugly. What it's really like to travel the world, to discover yourself amidst other cultures, strange lands and a whole mess of extenuating circumstances.

Available NOW on the Kindle! For only $6.99 - a great summer read!!! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008C8NY7S


----------



## hs

I've been on GoodReads for a little while but just stumbled on this thread. I'd love to connect with other fellow readers!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4935886.H_S_Stone


----------



## denisemistich

I joined it today. Actually enjoyed the site very much. Interacts well with facebook. Is anyone having success there as far as promoting your books?


----------



## Natasha Holme

Goodreads is addictive and much friendlier than Shelfari and Librarything. If you're an author, you get your own dashboard and can see who has marked your book 'to read' and how many people are currently reading it. This is pretty thrilling. Here's my page: 
goodreads.com/natashaholme


----------



## PaigeAspen

Erotica Author here, Friend me if that doesn't offend the!

My goodreads link is http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6424547.Paige_Aspen.

Paige


----------



## Gareth C

Yeah, i'm on there, hope to see you soon! http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/7358379


----------



## AN Patel

I am on Goodreads. Feel free to friend me, if you like. http://www.goodreads.com/ANPatel


----------



## Steve D Palmer

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6429977.Steve_D_Palmer

I don't quite get how this site works but I signed up the other week as an author.


----------



## Phil Berry

It told me only 'librarians' can manually add books...what's that about?


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

I'm pretty new to Goodreads. Feel free to friend me. My authors page is http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6427161.Joseph_Lorick


----------



## Ruby Barnes

I'm on Goodreads, have been there for a couple of years:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4757901.Ruby_Barnes

Also a librarian if anyone needs help with books and stuff (send me a message).


----------



## Peter John Lucking

I have been on Goodreads for a number of years, unfortunately I haven't visited the site or updated it nearly as much as I should have . This dynamic interaction encourages me to participate.

 Here is my profile, feel free to "friend" me  

-Peter


----------



## Ruby Barnes

PeterLucking said:


> I have been on Goodreads for a number of years, unfortunately I haven't visited the site or updated it nearly as much as I should have . This dynamic interaction encourages me to participate.
> 
> Here is my profile, feel free to "friend" me  http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4435918-peter-john-lucking
> 
> -Peter


Peter, that link didn't work for me, try this: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4435918-peter-john-lucking


----------



## Peter John Lucking

Ruby Barnes said:


> Peter, that link didn't work for me, try this: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4435918-peter-john-lucking


Thank you for correcting the link. Peter


----------



## Natasha Holme

Love Goodreads. Really friendly. The author dashboard is addictive. Here's my page:
goodreads.com/book/show/13636615-lesbian-crushes-and-bulimia


----------



## JimmyKeen

Yes, add me! 
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/10796337-jimmy-keen


----------



## Kenton Crowther

I've been on Goodreads a while. Didn't really know what to do for quite some time, just hung about. Looked up reviews of books I'd read or that I found interesting. A lot of insightful remarks. Then I put a couple of reviews on myself of things I'd just read, then I put a book of mine on. Then linked to Facebook. That's how it goes. You do this, you do that. The site is a bit clunky, but I like it. You learn the quirks.

Any KB type wants a friend, I'm here:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5825719.Kenton_Crowther


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/10442964-marlene-spark

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Craig Allen

Been on Goodreads for a little while now. It's a great way to find new books.

My author page: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6421143.Craig_Allen


----------



## Steven Lee Gilbert

Love Goodreads. I started there as an author, but have found so much more than just the opportunity for promotion. It's introduced me to people who read books I read and has brought back lots of "book" memories from my childhood and young adulthood.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5781209.Steven_Lee_Gilbert


----------



## Roz Morris

I'm on Goodreads... just feeling my way there at the moment, as indeed I am here. But it's seriously addictive to start searching for books I like and seeing who else rated them and what they said. Be warned, you could spend all afternoon there.

I have an author thread there, but it hasn't been alive for very long... http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/987382-roz-morris-bestselling-ghostwriter-coming-out-from-behind-the-curtain-w

I also like LibraryThing, particularly for research. I find the tagging very extensive and helpful, especially if I'm looking for novels that deal with certain themes, or countries or types of character. I'm not sure if that's possible on Goodreads - or if it is, perhaps I haven't found the right controls so do correct me.


----------



## marianneg

You can find me on goodreads as MarianneGie. Feel free to friend me!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I haven't been to Goodreads in a long time. How are all of you liking it there?

Here's my page. Feel free to friend me if you like.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/270382.Elizabeth_Black


----------



## abbycake

I'm on Goodreads >> this is my page: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6452952.Abby_Stewart


----------



## JFHilborne

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4104083.Jenny_Hilborne

I use Goodreads, I'm often browsing mysteries and thrillers.


----------



## jasonzc

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/23555.Jason_Z_Christie

Great people on that site...


----------



## lvhiggins

I _love_ Goodreads. I use it as my book-tracker and I'm on it all the time, checking out reviews for new books. Fellow booklovers feel free to friend me: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/3466934.Lisa_Verge_Higgins


----------



## menette

I'm also on Goodreads but I don't understand why people collect hundreds of friends. You can't respond to them as a group like on Facebook or Twitter. You certainly can't visit their page individually. Can someone enlighten me as to why people do this on Goodreads. Thanks


----------



## FrankZubek

http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4483333

This is me tho pretty much the only community I really hang out as is here on kindleboards But I thought my choice of books might be of interest to a few


----------



## Karen Mead

Yup! Started out with GR just because my book is listed there, then I started adding books to my shelves and now I'm completely addicted.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6441479.Karen_Mead

Actually just discovered the ability to comment on books as you update your status, it's really cool.


----------



## Jackson Burnett

Jackson Burnett here. I can understand hundreds of friends at Goodreads, but I have a more difficult time understanding thousands of friends there. Goodreads is a good resource because it can expose you to books and authors you might not ever run across. Friends who might like horror might not enjoy a blanket email regarding a literary novel. Your communication just has to be a bit more selective there.

I'm a mystery writer and would welcome more friends at Goodreads if you're interested: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6452394.Jackson_Burnett


----------



## sarahdalton

Here's me:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4720363.Sarah_Dalton

I'm not just there to promote, I read and review too!


----------



## Nova_Implosion

I'm still figuring out GoodReads. If anyone's interested, you can be my internet friend at: [URL=http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6435458]http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6435458.Jay_Nichols[/url]

Don't worry, I'm nice.


----------



## A.S.K.

Goodreads is a great site.

Mine friend connect link is: http://www.goodreads.com/friend/i?i=LTM1OTc2NDIxMDA6Mzcz


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

jasonzc said:


> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/23555.Jason_Z_Christie
> 
> Great people on that site...


I like what you did with your name on your book covers. Nice branding.

Yes, your humble author is on Goodreads; in fact I have a giveaway for a paperback going on right now. Find me on Goodreads at:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6505688.Jonathan_C_Gillespie


----------



## menette

I'm on Goodreads as a reader and author in the humor genre. I have yet to understand the purpose of friending someone. There seems to be no way to communicate with your friend group as a whole as on Facebook or Twitter. I have around 80 friends but can't send them any info as a group. Anyone have any insight into why people have hiundreds of friends there they can never interact with on a personal basis other than by individual email?


----------



## philstern

Here I am:

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/418474.Phil_Stern


----------



## pavb2

Here I am

http://www.goodreads.com/


----------



## Sam Kates

I'm on there too: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6565420.Sam_Kates

I'm still feeling my way around on there and am not utilising it to its full potential. For instance, I have no idea how to promote my books there. Any advice would be gratefully received...


----------



## Mandykins

here's mine: http://www.goodreads.com/mommyto2masons


----------



## Harley Christensen

*Here's my link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6585208.Harley_Christensen*



Sam Kates said:


> I'm still feeling my way around on there and am not utilising it to its full potential. For instance, I have no idea how to promote my books there. Any advice would be gratefully received...


*Sam* - I am fairly new to Goodreads, too... Here's a pretty good article about self-promotion on Goodreads (including a few do's and don'ts) that might get you started: http://ellelapraim.com/how-to-use-goodreads-for-self-promotion/

Let me know if this helps! ~Harley


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Harley Christensen said:


> *Here's my link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6585208.Harley_Christensen*
> 
> *Sam* - I am fairly new to Goodreads, too... Here's a pretty good article about self-promotion on Goodreads (including a few do's and don'ts) that might get you started: http://ellelapraim.com/how-to-use-goodreads-for-self-promotion/
> 
> Let me know if this helps! ~Harley


This is soooo important. The readers on GR don't want the site to turn into a spamalot site. Interaction is crucial. I plan on spending a lot more time there in the new year.

Always open to meeting new friends, whether readers or writers or otherwise  http://www.goodreads.com/Undeadwriter


----------



## Neil Ostroff

I've been on for awhile, even have more friends here than Facebook. I'll friend back anyone who friends me. Lots of great writers and readers on the site.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4893283.Neil_Ostroff


----------



## Sam Kates

Harley Christensen said:


> *Sam* - I am fairly new to Goodreads, too... Here's a pretty good article about self-promotion on Goodreads (including a few do's and don'ts) that might get you started: http://ellelapraim.com/how-to-use-goodreads-for-self-promotion/
> 
> Let me know if this helps! ~Harley


Harley - thank you. Yes, that is a big help. The etiquette is similar to the Amazon boards in many respects. Some very useful advice there about which groups to join. I've only joined two so far and can see that I need to join more. Now which ones...?


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Love it! Let's be literary friends.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4893283.Neil_Ostroff


----------



## Harley Christensen

Sam Kates said:


> *I've only joined two so far and can see that I need to join more. Now which ones...?*


Hey Sam - In addition to the two you have already joined, you could check out the following groups and see if any of them would be a good fit:

*Author's Corner*
*Goodreads Authors/Readers*
*Book Marketing for Authors*

You could also search for groups that match your genre and see which ones have the most and/or recent activity. For example, I am in a couple of Mystery/Crime/Thriller groups. Or, if you know other Goodreads authors that share your genre, you could go to their page and see which groups they are currently in.

Anyway, just a couple of suggestions...as a newbie, I am certainly no expert on Goodreads  and am sure that some of our fellow KB members could give us other suggestions and/or advice based upon their experiences (hint, hint ).

Thanks! ~Harley


----------



## Sam Kates

Thanks, Harley. I'll check them out.


----------



## lcharnes

I've been on Goodreads for a while, long enough that the book recommendations are starting to make some sense for me. I've found that you need to rate/review three or four dozen books before the system can get a good bead on you.

I'm also a Goodreads author in the thriller/suspense genre. My author page is http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6741257.Lance_Charnes. If you think we're compatible, send me a friend request -- it can get cold and lonely out there in cyberspace.


----------



## Meinos Kaen

Alright. I'm finally starting to get the hang of Goodreads, so, I think it's time to share my page. I need friends... ... Oh, god. This is the Indie Author's Facebook, ain't it? Well, anyway, here's my author tag. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6861290.Meinos_Kaen

Also, I need a crash course on groups. What's the use in joining one? And what's a good one for me, who's an author with a focus on science fiction with a dash of humour?


----------



## EC Richard

Just joined!
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/15609143-elizabeth-cauley


----------



## Troy Jackson

I am also on Goodreads. Send friend requests anytime...

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6566144.Troy_Jackson


----------



## Lizzarddance

Here is my link:
http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/13200326-elizabeth
I like to compare books and find new authors. Love this site!


----------



## rchapman1

Yes, I joined a couple of month's ago. Here's my author's page: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5834608.Rita_Lee_Chapman. I just did a book giveaway on Goodreads and now 621 people who didn't know I existed have heard of my book Missing in Egypt. Another author has given me an author interview on her website, The Writer's Shack. http://www.rileybanks.net/2/post/2012/12/interview-with-rita-chapman-author-of-missing-in-egypt.html. It is a good place to get book recommendations and to meet other authors. I have caught up with some Aussie authors on Goodread.


----------



## MannyLBirch

I just joined the site a couple days ago so any help on how it works would be great. thanks. http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/15648008-manny-l


----------



## Keith Blenman

Here's my page!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/551140.Keith_Blenman


----------



## MichelleB675

http://www.goodreads.com/MichelleB675


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have been on GoodReads for quite a while but still don't know what to do..


----------



## Andre Jute

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I have been on GoodReads for quite a while but still don't know what to do..


The first thing when a Kindleboarder arrives on Goodreads is to join ROBUST. http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46791-robust


----------



## Sam Kates

Andre Jute said:


> The first thing when a Kindleboarder arrives on Goodreads is to join ROBUST. http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46791-robust


Interesting looking group, Andre. I just joined.


----------



## Andre Jute

Sam Kates said:


> Interesting looking group, Andre. I just joined.


See you there, Sam.


----------



## William Meikle

I've spent a fair bit of time these past few days on a Q&A Forum for my work over at Goodreads. Come and say hi.

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/42755-q-a-with-william-meikle

I've no idea how popular they might get, but I've set up discussion topics for books, and for the genres I write in. Hopefully it'll spark up some traffic. I have 142 members of the group so far.


----------



## Mark Young

Been a member since 2010. Here is my link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4653678.Mark_Young


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, here's me:

http://www.goodreads.com/AmyShojai

I've done some give aways, joined some groups, do a couple of self serve ads. Getting the hang of the place.


----------



## Edward Lake

Hello Sue! Got your invite. It's nice meeting you!


----------



## debradoxer

I'm on Goodreads. It's a great site. http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17201894-wintertide

I'm reading Ten Tiny Breaths right now. It's on my currently reading list. Great book so far.


----------



## MayaP

I'm on Goodreads. Love to friend and be friended!
http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6427235.Maya_Panika


----------



## JDHallowell

I've been there for a while. It's a great place. If anyone is having trouble figuring out how to use it, I'm happy to help.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5407284.J_D_Hallowell


----------



## Sam Kates

JDHallowell said:


> I've been there for a while. It's a great place. If anyone is having trouble figuring out how to use it, I'm happy to help.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5407284.J_D_Hallowell


I'll send you a friend request... oh, it's you, JD. Good to see you on KB.


----------



## JDHallowell

Sam Kates said:


> I'll send you a friend request... oh, it's you, JD. Good to see you on KB.


It's good to be here in such good company.


----------



## NicWilson

I'm on goodreads! Haven't done too much, though. I don't have as much time for reading nowadays, but I'm trying to get caught up on rating/reviewing some of my old favorites. Wish they had a "review entire series" option though. I have having to review several books separately, with no real place to comment on my feelings on the overall plot arc. Especially since that's usually what determines whether I reread a series. If I like the first book, but the plot of the fourth book doesn't follow the earlier characterizations, I put it down.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6553776.Nicolas_Wilson


----------



## Shadowraven

Does goodreads have a feature where you can export your list of titles/reviews to another file?  Like notepad, word, or any other program?


----------



## rainvilleadam

I'm the type of guy who spent two weeks organizing my iTune library, so yeah,  I love the lists feature on Goodreads. My memory is not so great, so in the past I actually tried to remember every book I've read and kept the list as a Word file. Since you can search books by author, title, genre, etc., you can create lists a lot faster and have it anywhere you go. I also would get suggestions on books I should read, but quickly would forget. Now I just select them from the site and when I'm at the bookstore or shopping online, I can pull the list up.

The only problem I had was that I originally created a Goodreads profile linked to my personal facebook page. When I started self-publishing and created an author's facebook page, I made an new Goodreads profile linked to that account. I wish you could link two facebook accounts to one Goodreads account. Then I wouldn't have to update on two different logins.

PS - If you didn't know, facebook and Wordpress both have nifty apps that lets you import a sidebar Goodreads list to those sites. It's super helpful for starting conversations and letting potential readers know what you're into.


----------



## JDHallowell

Shadowraven said:


> Does goodreads have a feature where you can export your list of titles/reviews to another file? Like notepad, word, or any other program?


You can export your title list to a csv file. Go to your bookshelves and look for the import/export link.


----------



## UnderControl

just found the site, apparently a lot of my friends use it (thanks Facebook). looking forward to checking it out more frequently.


----------



## donna callea

I've been on goodreads for a while, but I only recently became more active-- joined some groups, got some reading suggestions, made some suggestions.  It's a good place to hang out.


----------



## DAWN71753

YES
I love it.


----------



## Adele Ward

I'm on Goodreads if any of you want to find and friend me there. I find the groups good for discussions too and I'm in a few of them. I'm also on Linkedin and will hook up, and enjoy the groups and discussions there too.


----------



## JDHallowell

Adele Ward said:


> I'm on Goodreads if any of you want to find and friend me there. I find the groups good for discussions too and I'm in a few of them. I'm also on Linkedin and will hook up, and enjoy the groups and discussions there too.


I found your books, but the site told me you weren't a member yet, so I couldn't send you a friend request. Have you linked your personal profile to your author page? If not, just let Goodreads know that you are the author, and they will integrate the two profiles.


----------



## jliyon

Yes, its really a good one. I have also started exploring


----------

